# Gun Politics, Gun control and such



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)

[h=1]MCAULIFFE WORRIES VIRGINIANS 'BUY GUNS THROUGH MAIL ORDER' TO AVOID BACKGROUND CHECKS[/h]





 63
 1
 61
 


*Email Article*
Print ArticleSend a Tip


_by AWR HAWKINS_ _26 Sep 2013_ _147_POST A COMMENT





[h=2]Virginia gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe expressed concern that Virginians "can buy guns through mail order" to avoid background checks in his debate Wednesday with opponent Ken Cuccinelli.[/h]According to the transcript printed in the _Washington Post_, McAuliffe was justifying his desire to pass more gun control when he said Virginians can circumvent background checks by "[buying] guns through the mail order." 
This reference to "mail order" purchases is a perpetuation of a myth that a citizen can get on the Internet, go to a gun store website, find a gun, and have it mailed directly to them, thereby avoiding a background check. Progressives who espouse this myth either have no idea how gun sales work or they hope their listening audience is unbelievably gullible. 
In the real world?and Virginia is part of the real world?guns sold over the Internet have to be mailed to a Federal Firearms License (FFL) holder. In other words, if a Virginia resident gets online and buys a custom AR-15 from Red Jacket Firearms in Louisiana, that gun is shipped from an FFL to an FFL in Virginia. Once the FFL in Virginia has the firearm, they contact the buyer, who then comes to the store and goes through a background check before he or she can take possession of the firearm. 
This is the law of the land. McAuliffe's claims to the contrary are just part of the standard liberal tactic of trying to create a problem that doesn't exist so more laws can be passed to solve it?more gun control laws, that is.


----------



## troubador (Sep 27, 2013)

If there's one thing gun control advocates know about it isn't guns, gun laws or statistics.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 27, 2013)

the people who write the laws seem to not have any clue how they work


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)

[h=1]Fast and Furious in Libya[/h]By BearingArms.com Staff	 / 27 September 2013	 / 6 comments
Their should be a warning label affixed to the Obama Administration that reads, ?*WARNING!* Does not operate in sand.?
From the American Southwest to the dusty Middle East and North Africa, if there are firearms in the desert, this Administration has found a way to ?lose? them to some of the most bloodthirsty people on Earth.
It started with Operation Fast and Furious, when the ATF provided 2,500 weapons to the Mexican Sinaloa drug cartels in a gun-smuggling plot that some believe was orchestrated to increase the number of crime guns in Mexico traced back to U.S. dealers, in an effort to bolster the Administration?s 90-percent lie, a 2009 attempt to generate calls for gun control laws.
More than 300 lives have been lost so far to weapons linked to that scandal, in which we still have no answers or accountability. Attorney General Eric Holder has been found in criminal contempt of Congress?an ignoble ?first-ever? for a sitting Cabinet official?for continuing to refuse to turn over more than 90,000 documents that would shed light on who ordered specifically the operation and why. Holder has paid no penalty, and has not been fired for disgracing his office.
The Obama Adminstration?s scandals continue today, where it has been revealed that they withdraw Special Forces units in Libya after the Administration?s still-unaccounted for debacle in Benghazi, leaving tens of millions of dollars in state-of-the-art weaponry behind, simply abandoned in yet another display of an instance where this administration has blurred the lines between incompetence and abetting the enemy:
According to State Department and military sources, dozens of highly armored vehicles called GMV?s, provided by the United States, are now missing. The vehicles feature GPS navigation as well as various sets of weapon mounts and can be outfitted with smoke-grenade launchers. U.S. Special Forces undergo significant training to operate these vehicles. Fox News is told the vehicles provided to the Libyans are now gone.
Along with the GMV?s, hundreds of weapons are now missing, including roughly 100 Glock pistols and more than 100 M4 rifles. More disturbing, according to the sources, is that it seems almost every set of night-vision goggles has also been taken. This is advanced technology that gives very few war fighters an advantage on the battlefield.
?It?s not just equipment ? it?s the capability. You are giving these very dangerous groups the capability that only a few nations are capable of,? one source said. ?Already assassinations are picking up in Tripoli and there are major worries that the militias are using this stolen equipment to their advantage. All these militias are tied into terrorist organizations and are tied to (salafists).?​At _Bearing Arms_ we prefer to stay focused on domestic Second Amendment issues, and would prefer to stay out of foreign policy.
That stated, we would be negligent if we ignored the seemingly continual ?mistakes? of this Administration that have serve to arm America?s enemies in cartel-controlled Mexico, Syria, and Libya.
To quote James Bond creator Ian Fleming, ?Mr Bond, they have a saying in Chicago: ?Once is happenstance. Twice is coincidence. The third time it?s enemy action?.?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)

[h=1]Groups file injunction to stop Maryland?s anti-gun laws from going into effect[/h]By BearingArms.com Staff	 / 27 September 2013	 / 10 comments
Gun rights advocates said Thursday that they had filed a federal lawsuit to block Maryland?s new gun control laws from going into effect next week, arguing that restrictions on assault weapons and large magazines infringe on their constitutional rights.
The gun rights advocates, who include individual citizens, organizations and gun shops, say the Second Amendment and case law make it clear that they are legally allowed to own military-style assault rifles and magazines that hold more than 10 rounds.
In their lawsuit in U.S. District Court in Maryland, which the office of Gov. Martin O?Malley confirmed was filed Thursday, they say the state?s new gun laws would not reduce crime but would make innocent people less able to defend themselves.
Lawyers for the plaintiffs plan to ask a judge Friday for an injunction to stop the law from taking effect on Tuesday, a spokeswoman for the National Rifle Association said.
A spokeswoman for O?Malley said she expects the law to withstand the challenge.
?The vast majority of Marylanders support these common-sense efforts to reduce gun violence,? spokeswoman Samantha Kappalman said. ?The new law will take effect on Tuesday, and it will make families safer.?
A spokesman for the Associated Gun Clubs of Baltimore Inc., one of the plaintiffs, said the new laws would keep honest citizens from being able to ?choose effective firearms for defense in the home.?​The spokesman for the Associated Gun Clubs of Baltimore is technically right.
It will be interesting to see if the court grants the injunction, which straight-up claims a 2nd Amendment defense, unlike prior cases filed in previous decades that would have obliquely tried to take on the laws._Heller_ and _McDonald_ changed things, as we saw in Illinois recently.
Will Maryland?s courts come around as well, and grant the injunction?
Stay tuned.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)

[h=1]The revolver misfired because a bullet got stuck in the magazine. Duh.[/h]By BearingArms.com Staff	 / 26 September 2013	 / 77 comments
Poor police training and poor journalism are universal:
A senior police inspector was injured after his service revolver misfired while he was cleaning it on Tuesday night. The incident took place at his home at Bibvewadi?s Vaibhav Society. The injured inspector, Shailendra Shinde, is presently the in-charge of Bibvewadi police station.
Deputy commissioner of police (Zone II) Ramnath Pokale said, ?Shinde went home at 11pm on Tuesday. He took out his service revolver to clean it as usual. He had removed five bullets from the revolver and was struggling to take out the last one which had got stuck in the magazine. While doing this, he accidentally touched the trigger and the revolver fired. The bullet pierced through his right leg, hit the cushion sofa and then hit the ground.?​Unless the cops in India are using 113-year-old prototype Landstads, I?m guessing this is a wee bit off.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)

[h=1]NRA: the best way to stop a mass murderer is a nice padded cell[/h]By BearingArms.com Staff	 / 26 September 2013	 / 5 comments
Wayne LaPierre took to the pages of _USA Today_ today to remind Americans that gun control laws have utterly failed to stop the nation?s rare mass murders committed with firearms, but that fixing the significant problems with the nation?s mental health care system might:
Four miles from the White House. The Washington Navy Yard.
Tragedy that didn?t have to happen. Victims that didn?t have to be victims.
He never should have been at the Navy Yard. Discharged from the military, he had several run-ins with law enforcement ? including firearms offenses ? and told authorities he was under microwave attack and hearing voices. At that point, he should have been committed.
Instead, he passed the government security background check ? and the government?s firearms check ? just like the monsters of Aurora and Tucson.
They all passed the same system the political elites want expanded! The same check that will never include violent criminals, the mentally ill and the deranged bent on mayhem.​Seung-Hui Cho at Virginia Tech,  Gabby Gifford?s attacker Jared Loughner in Tucson, AZ, James Holmes in Aurora, CO, Adam Lanza in Newtown, CT, and Aaron Alexis in Washington are just some of the mass murderers that were successful not because of the nation?s gun laws, but because the  nation?s mental health system has failed to lock up the dangerously mentally ill before they can become mass killers.
LaPierre is merely stating the obvious: if you want to stop these instances of ?bad guys with guns? from happening, we need better mental health care screening and committal processes to put them away before they get guns.
Put simply, prevention is better than a cure.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)

[h=1]Miller: What Obama and the media won?t tell you about the crime rate[/h]By BearingArms.com Staff	 / 25 September 2013	 / 25 comments
It?s dropping for every kind of crime, including gun crime. The ?epidemic of gun violence? they like to portray is a myth. A falsehood. A bald-faced lie:
Every year, the FBI releases the national crime statistics for the whole country in the form of the Uniform Crime Report, which it did again last week. Not once has the president remarked on these numbers. Neither has New York City Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg. The liberal media pretend the statistics are written in invisible ink.
Why the blackout? Because all violent crime ? including gun homicide ? has gone down over the last 20 years. The gun murder rate has gone from 6.62 per 100,000 inhabitants in 1993 to 3.27 in 2012, a decline of more than 50 percent.
Americans are safer, but Mr. Obama told the grieving families of the Washington Navy Yard victims that we need to do something about ?reducing the gun violence that unleashes so much mayhem on a regular basis.?​Barack Obama lied when he claimed 90% of the guns used by Mexican drug cartels came from the United States.
Barack Obama lied when he claimed 90% of Americans supported his background check laws.
It?s very easy to tell when Barack Obama is lying about about guns.
It?s when his lips are moving.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCVFCPPmC9U


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)

[h=1]NRA: Navy Yard shooter should have been committed[/h]Wayne LaPierre_11:07 a.m. EDT September 26, 2013_
[h=2]Instead, he passed the government security background check ? and the government's firearms check ? just like the monsters of Aurora and Tucson.[/h]




_(Photo: Manuel Balce Ceneta, AP)_
[h=3]STORY HIGHLIGHTS[/h]

They all passed the same system the political elites want expanded!
The same check that will never include violent criminals, the mentally ill and the deranged bent on mayhem.
Americans want violent criminals and the evil-minded taken off our streets.


SHARE 19193CONNECT​ 122TWEET 60COMMENTEMAILMORE​
Four miles from the White House. The Washington Navy Yard.
Tragedy that didn't have to happen. Victims that didn't have to be victims.
He never should have been at the Navy Yard. Discharged from the military, he had several run-ins with law enforcement ? including firearms offenses ? and told authorities he was under microwave attack and hearing voices. At that point, he should have been committed.
OUR VIEW: Want to lock up 11 million mentally ill?
Instead, he passed the government security background check ? and the government's firearms check ? just like the monsters of Aurora and Tucson.
They all passed the same system the political elites want expanded! The same check that will never include violent criminals, the mentally ill and the deranged bent on mayhem.
The Navy Yard was largely unprotected. Radios of first responders didn't work. Police cars were unavailable on base.
COLUMN: Professor's tweet was crass, but his right
According to later reports, a SWAT team immediately responded and was ordered to stand down ? giving a madman 30 minutes to stalk 12 innocent souls.
Only when law enforcement finally engaged the shooter did the massacre end ? thanks to good guys who came running with guns!
There's no counting how many at the Navy Yard wished they were armed, but there's no doubt it's time to take a look at allowing our men and women in the military, who are trained in the use of firearms, to do what they do best ? protect and survive!
But the same politicians clamor for the same decades-old agenda. The same talking heads ignore facts, declare the AR-15 evil, and launch a campaign to demonize that rifle and millions of law abiding people who own it.
Americans know the difference between sensationalism and truth. They know government fails to protect us.
Take Chicago ? the president's hometown. It's the deadliest city in America, despite having some of the most restrictive firearms laws. A shooting occurs there every six hours, but out of 90 federal jurisdictions, Chicago ranks dead last in federal firearms prosecutions.
The Second Amendment has never been more relevant for more Americans. Firearms in the hands of good, law abiding people are increasingly essential to the safety of our families and our nation.
For most Americans, there is no debate. They want violent criminals and the evil-minded taken off our streets ? and they want their Second Amendment freedom preserved.
_Wayne LaPierre is excutive vice president of the National Rifle Association._


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 27, 2013)

jagbender said:


> [h=1]MCAULIFFE WORRIES VIRGINIANS 'BUY GUNS THROUGH MAIL ORDER' TO AVOID BACKGROUND CHECKS[/h]



They get away with getting legislation through by spreading disinformation and the general public is far too stupid and lazy to do any fact checking.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> They get away with getting legislation through by spreading disinformation and the general public is far too stupid and lazy to do any fact checking.


I emailed Mcauliffe yesterday to explain that any legal gun transaction through the mail  needs to be through a FFL dealer to another FFL dealer  a 4473 must be filled out and therefore a background check performed.


----------



## troubador (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't care much for pjtv because they are just as guilty of perpetuating disinformation as their liberal "enemies", but this is spot on.


----------



## exerciseordie (Sep 29, 2013)

Let's be serious here. Does anyone here that owns a gun plan on handing it over if the government asks us to? I know I don't.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 29, 2013)

The government doesn't have enough manpower to do it.  Even if they brought in the UN.


----------



## exerciseordie (Sep 29, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> The government doesn't have enough manpower to do it.  Even if they brought in the UN.



Agree. All my buddies in the military said they wouldn't go out and ask us for our guns anyways.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2013)

updated info 
[h=1]Boys punished for firing airsoft guns[/h]Has zero tolerance gone too far?


Share on facebook 
Share on twitter 
Share on google_plusone_share 
Share on email 

By    Andy Fox


Updated: Thursday, September 26, 2013, 8:34 PM EDT
Published: Monday, September 23, 2013, 10:37 AM EDT




[*=center]​

(1/18)Andy Fox reports on zero tolerance controversy

[*=center]​

(2/18)VB School Board Chairman releases statement on airsoft gun incident

[*=center]​

(3/18)VB 7th graders suspended for using airsoft guns

[*=center]​

(4/18)Andy Fox reports on 7th graders suspended for airsoft gun use

[*=center]​

(5/18)Viewer feedback to Andy Fox's zero tolerance report

[*=center]​

(6/18)Andy Fox reports on zero tolerance incident at VB middle school

[*=center]​

(7/18)Andy Fox reports on VB 7th grader facing expulsion

[*=center]​

(8/18)Andy Fox reports on zero gun tolerance at VB schools

[*=center]​

(9/18)Is "Zero tolerance" breaking new boundaries?

[*=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(10/18)

[*=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(11/18)

[*=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(12/18)

[*=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(13/18)

[*=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(14/18)

[*=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(15/18)Aidan Clark and his dad, Tim. Photo by WAVY/Andy Fox


[*=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(16/18)

[*=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(17/18)

[*=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(18/18)




[*=center]Previous
[*=center]Next


[h=4]Related Content[/h]

Listen to the 911 call from?
Letter from Larkspur Middle?
School posts suspended student's record




VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. (WAVY) - _To view Reporter Andy Fox's follow-up report on this story,click here._
Three Virginia Beach seventh graders learned their fates Tuesday morning when they were suspended for shooting airsoft guns.
During a hearing with a disciplinary committee Tuesday morning, Aidan Clark, Khalid Caraballo and a third friend were given long-term suspensions in a unanimous vote. The suspensions will last until June, but a hearing will be held January 27 to determine if they will be allowed back in school sooner.
The students' parents initially told WAVY News' Andy Fox their children were expelled, but when Fox looked at the official letter from the school, he found they were long-term suspensions and not expulsions, as was recommended by the school's principal. Their parents still feel as though their children were expelled.
*Document: Letter from school officials to boys' parents*
?I?m more than angry ? it?s like an expulsion-suspension,? said Tim Clark, Aidan's father.
Like thousands of others in Hampton Roads, Caraballo and Clark play with airsoft guns. The boys were suspended because they shot two other friends who were with them while playing with the guns as they waited for the school bus September 12.
The two seventh graders say they never went to the bus stop with the guns; they fired the airsoft guns while on Caraballo's private property.
Aidan?s father, Tim Clark, told WAVY.com what happened next lacks commons sense. The children were suspended for possession, handling and use of a firearm. On Tuesday, that offense was changed by school officials to possession, handling and use of an airsoft gun.
Khalid's mother, Solangel Caraballo, thinks it is ridiculous the Virginia Beach City Public School System suspended her 13-year-old son and his friends because they were firing a spring-driven airsoft gun on the Caraballo's private property.
"My son is my private property," she said. "He does not become the school's property until he goes to the bus stop, gets on the bus, and goes to school."
The bus stop in question is 70 yards from the Caraballo's front yard.
Solangel Caraballo was not at home when this incident occurred.  She was taking her younger son to a Head Start class. She left her 16-year -old daughter in charge.
This story that addresses Zero Tolerance extending to private property began on Sept. 9 with a 911 call from a concerned citizen.
*Audio: 911 call on Sept. 9*
A neighbor saw Khalid shooting the airsoft gun in his front yard three days before the incident that got the boys in trouble. She told the dispatcher, "He is pointing the gun, and it looks like there's a target in a tree in his front yard".
WAVY.com located the 911 caller and spoke to her. She confirmed Khalid was taking target practice using a zombie hunter airsoft gun to kill the zombies. There was also a net behind the target to catch the plastic pellets.
The caller also knew the gun wasn't real and said so: "This is not a real one, but it makes people uncomfortable. I know that it makes me [uncomfortable], as a mom, to see a boy pointing a gun," she told the 911 dispatcher.
The airsoft guns are designed to be non-lethal. Plastic pellets are used, and not copper bb's.
Ironically, that 911 caller's son was playing with Khalid and Aidan in the Caraballo front yard on September 12 -- the incident that got the boys in trouble. There were six children playing in an airsoft gun war.
"We see the bus come. We put the gun down. We did not take the airsoft gun to the bus stop. We did not take the gun to school," Khalid explained.
Aidan admits shooting the 911 caller's son in the arm, and Khalid admits shooting another friend in the back.  
"He knew we had the airsoft gun. He knew we were playing. He knew people were getting shot. We were shooting at the tree, but he still came, and even after he was shot, he still played," Aidan said, referring to the son of the 911 caller.
However, a second 911 call from a different caller on Sept. 12 is what schools officials say led to the investigation and then suspensions. WAVY.com was unaware of the second 911 call on Monday, during our first report of the incident. On Tuesday, *Virginia Beach City Public Schools said in a Facebook post* that WAVY "chose not to air a 911 call from September 12 ... despite being made aware of its existence by police."
*Audio: 911 call on Sept. 12*
Virginia Beach Police did not mention the second 911 call when WAVY's Andy Fox called the department before his report on Monday.
Still, the second 911 call further confirms Khalid Caraballo did not leave his private property during the September 12 incident.
" ... the white child appeared to have a gun, and he was chasing the other child ... when he saw me he kind of stuck it in his pants. I don't know if it was a toy or if they were playing," said the 911 caller in the Sept. 12 call.
The caller was speaking about 12-year-old Aidan Clark, who admits he ran off Caraballo's property into the street in front of Khalid's house.
"I ran and chased him. I aimed to shoot, and I saw a car on the right," Clark said.
"He looked directly at me and the black child kept on running," the 911 caller said.
Aidan was chasing a third child, who is African American and who was also suspended. Aidan says Khalid never left his property and none of the boys shot the guns while in the street.
WAVY.com reached out to the principal of Larkspur Middle School, Matthew Delaney.*  In a letter obtained by WAVY.com *Delaney said his investigation found the "children were firing pellet guns at each other, and at people near the bus stop." The* letter *from Delaney says one child ?was only 10 feet from the bus stop, and ran from the shots being fired, but was still hit."
Khalid insists all shots fired were on his private property. The three children firing the guns were suspended. The three others who did not fire the guns were not suspended.
Khalid thinks the suspensions are unfair: "Yes, it's unfair because we were in our yard. This had nothing to do with school. I didn't have anything at school at anytime."
The Virginia Beach City Code isn't clear, and goes back and forth. It reads no person "shall ... discharge any firearm, spring-propelled rifle or pistol ... within ... 150 yards of any building." Then it reads "no person shall use a pneumatic gun except at approved shooting ranges or within private property."
Solangel says, "That is exactly my point. It is private property."
However, the Code also requires shooting with "permission of the owner." In this case, the parent is the owner, and she did not give her son, Khalid, permission to fire the gun. He disobeyed her.
"How dare he disobey me, but this is a home issue.  It's not a school issue, and it won't happen again. He will never do this again," Solangel said while looking back at Khalid with a stern face.
"I always thought this was a Dad deal, not a school deal," said Tim Clark, Aidan's father. "It was a parental issue not a school issue."
Virginia Beach Police say they do not proactively seek out to enforce this code unless "the juveniles are not exercising reasonable care." Reasonable care is defined as "the gun is discharged in a manner so the projectile is contained on the property by a fence or backstop." 
Police are not charging anyone in this case. They would not discuss the specifics of their investigation because the people involved are juveniles.
Khalid said he's concerned for his future with the suspension on his school record.
"It's terrible. I won't get the chance to go to a good college.  It's on your school record. The school said I had possession of a firearm. They aren't going to ask me any questions. They are going to think it was a real gun, and I was trying to hurt someone.  They will say 'oh, we can't accept you.' "
Until the hearing in January, the boys will either attend Renaissance Academy or be homeschooled. Aidan's father said his son will be homeschooled. Caraballo will attend an alternative school.
The discipline committee on Tuesday included three elected school board members: Dottie Holtz, Bobby Melatti and Carolyn Weems. Melatti refused to give a comment to WAVY.com and the two others did not return our calls.
*In a Twitter post Tuesday evening*, Virginia Beach School Board Chairman Daniel Edwards attached a letter defending the school's disciplinary actions against the boys: "Yet somehow student safety has taken a back seat in the intense media coverage of this case. This is not an example of a public educator overreaching. This was not zero tolerance at all. This was a measured response to a threat to student safety."
*Document: Daniel Edwards' letter*
In the statement, Edwards also released information about Khalid's previous discipline problems at school. His parents told 10 On Your Side they are upset by that and said they signed a waiver for the school system to talk to WAVY about the airsoft incident only.
The City codes referenced in this case are as follows:
_City Code 38-3, primarily section (d)  ? Notwithstanding any other provisions of this section, it shall be unlawful for any person to discharge any firearm, spring-propelled rifle or pistol, from, on, across or within one hundred fifty (150) yards of any building, dwelling, street, sidewalk, alley, roadway or public land or public place within the city limits.?_
And
_Section (f)  ?No person shall use a pneumatic gun in the area of the city described in (a) above except (i) at approved shooting ranges or (ii) on or within private property with permission of the owner or legal possessor thereof when conducted with reasonable care to prevent a projectile from crossing the bounds of the property. For purposes of this subsection, "pneumatic gun" means any implement designed as a gun that will expel a BB or a pellet by action of pneumatic pressure, including but not limited to paintball guns. Further, for the purpose of this subsection "reasonable care" means that the pneumatic gun is discharged in a manner so the projectile is contained on the property by a backstop, earthen embankment or fence. The discharge of projectiles across or over the bounds of the property shall create the rebuttable presumption that the use of the pneumatic gun was not conducted with reasonable care and shall constitute a Class 3 misdemeanor. ?_
Virginia Beach Police Sergeant Adam Bernstein released the following statement with regards to this incident:
_We understand that a number of juveniles possess air soft guns and have ?airsoft gun? wars with each other, but as it relates to the city code referenced above, they are in violation of the code if the juveniles are not exercising ?reasonable care?. Also keep in mind that this is not something that we proactively seek out to enforce. If we receive a complaint (such as in the case for which you are doing the story on), we will investigate the call for service and enforce it appropriately, i.e. warning or prosecution.  We want to stress to the parents of the juveniles and the operators of these type of ?pneumatic guns? that they need to be handled responsibly and with reasonable care to ensure that the projectile is properly contained._
WAVY.com wants to know what you think about the school's decision to suspend the students. Leave your comments below.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2013)

[h=3]WND RADIO[/h][h=1]U.S. GOV'T 'BUYING UP' AK-47 RIFLES[/h][h=2]But Obama pushing gun control on American citizens[/h]Published: 6 days ago





Text smaller
Text bigger
     [COLOR=#666666 !important]_[COLOR=inherit !important]4K[/COLOR]​_[/COLOR]




_Secretary of State John Kerry signing the United Nations small arms treaty is nothing more than empty symbolism, and President Obama will get nowhere in his latest attempt to advance gun-control legislation, says Bill Frady, host of ?Lock ?n? Load Radio? presented by Gun Owners of America, who also noted that the U.S. government has been buying up AK-47 rifles and ammunition._
_Kerry signed the U.N.?s Arms Trade Treaty this week while in New York City for the opening of the U.N. General Assembly. Supporters say it would clamp down on weapons trafficking between rogue regimes and terrorist organizations. Frady told WND it would have a restricting effect on law-abiding gun owners in the U.S. as well._
_?It also dictates to the signing states that they have to impose new rules and regulations within their nations to make sure they?re able to comply with this treaty and that covers small arms,? Frady said. ?Terrorists are not running around with American-made weapons. They?re running around with AKs. There?s various nations that will underwrite any cause (such as) Russia, China. The AK is the prevalent weapon on the planet. So we?re not the problem. I did notice that along the way (Obama) did manage to get in there and back Syrian rebels to the tune of $340 million._
_?I?m sure he wants to arm them,? he said. ?The United States Army has been buying AKs and AK magazines and AK ammo. I?m just presuming that they want to send that to our Syrian brethren, the great rebel freedom fighters, so they?ll have something they?re accustomed to.?_
_Like any treaty, this one would need two-thirds support in the U.S. Senate to be ratified in this country. A procedural vote months ago shows the plan cannot even draw a simple majority in the Democratically controlled chamber. As a result, Frady said Kerry and Obama embracing the treaty is just window dressing._
_?For a moment, it?s a symbolic victory for him, but that?s going to last about five minutes,? said Frady, who believes Obama will try to tell his base this is the best he can do given the current makeup of Congress._
_Other gun-rights advocates are more fearful that Obama may try to implement the treaty through executive orders if the Senate continues it?s opposition. Senate Foreign Relations Committee ranking member Bob Corker has written the president and strongly discouraged enforcing any component of the treaty without Senate ratification. Frady believes Obama could pay a hefty price if he defies the Senate._
_?If he were to actually try to do that, that might be a turning point for a lot of people.  Clearly, he doesn?t have the mandate that he thinks he does.  Gun control is not on the minds of too many people right now in the wake of everything that?s been going on around here.  The gun free zone is what?s on everybody?s mind,? said Frady.  ?I think that would be a very bad move.?_
_The Democratic push for additional gun-control legislation failed to advance in the U.S. Senate earlier this year. Nonetheless, President Obama made another plea for Americans to demand new laws earlier this week. At the memorial service for Washington Navy Yard shooting victims, Obama asked if Americans ?care enough? about the victims to press relentlessly for additional gun restrictions._
_?Of course we care enough. The gun-owning populace cringes, not because we know we?re having to gird ourselves for more gun control talk but because we don?t like innocent lives being snuffed,? Frady said. ?Sixty-nine hundred times a day, people defend themselves with guns. A gun is a tool.?_
_Frady pointed to a recent slashing spree on a Texas campus as proof that people need guns to defend themselves because threats to life can come in many forms._
_?He went into a college where they didn?t have any guns and he slashed with impunity. The fact that nobody died is just dumb luck,? he said. ?It?s a very blatant reality that where you don?t allow people to arm themselves, they are fish in a barrel.?_
_The gun debate may be off the front burner in Washington but it?s red hot in some states.  Maryland?s new gun-control laws take effect next week and voters recalled two Colorado lawmakers who backed new restrictions in that state._
_One of the marquee races this November is the race for governor of Virginia between state Attorney General Ken Cuccinelli and former Democratic Party chairman Terry McAuliffe. In a state where Democrats have historically shied away from gun-control rhetoric and even court the National Rifle Association, McAuliffe is now rolling the dice by backing universal background checks, magazine capacity limits and a return to Virginia?s former policy of only allowing one gun purchase per month. Some of those positions mirror the new laws in Colorado._
_?It?s sort of like Terry McAuliffe is trying to parachute into Virginia and tell everybody in Virginia that is law-abiding that ?I?m smarter than you and I know how to take care of you.? Go ahead and embrace Ken Cuccinelli, Virginia,? Frady said. ?You will not be sorry_

_
Read more at U.S. gov’t ‘buying up’ AK-47 rifles_


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2013)

[h=1]Review Team Will Probe Capitol Police Navy Yard 'Stand Down' Controversy[/h]15 Comments


EMAIL 
	






By Hannah Hess
Roll Call Staff
Sept. 18, 2013, 6:58 p.m.




Douglas Graham/CQ Roll Call​The Capitol Police Board has established a team to look into the efforts of the Capitol Police at Monday?s Navy Yard shooting.

Capitol Police officers stationed around Capitol Hill reacted with shock to a BBC report that Capitol Police commanders told a team of their heavily armed officers to stand down when they arrived on the scene of Monday?s deadly Navy Yard shooting.
?Stunned? and ?embarrassed? were among the reactions overheard from officers posted around the Capitol complex discussing the allegations that one of the best-trained tactical units in the city was ordered to leave the scene of a mass shooting.
In response to the revelations, the Capitol Police Board ? Senate Sergeant-at-Arms Terrance Gainer, House Sergeant-at-Arms Paul Irving, Architect of the Capitol Stephen Ayers and Capitol Police Chief Kim Dine ? on Wednesday established at Dine?s request a ?Fact Review Team led by Michael Stenger, Assistant Sergeant at Arms for Protective Services and Continuity and former Assistant Director of the U.S. Secret Service? to get to the bottom of the questions, according to a release from the board.
?The review team will conduct its work and report its findings and recommendations to the Capitol Police Board and Chief Dine no later than October 21, 2013,? the release said.
?Since the events transpired, numerous media outlets have raised questions specifically about the USCP?s response. I take our response to this tragedy and our support to law enforcement partners very seriously. While I am the Chief of Police, at my core I am a police officer who feels strongly about our shared commitment and responsibilities. Because of the concerns that have been raised, and my strongly held beliefs, I have asked the Capitol Police Board to lead an independent fact review of our response, specifically our mutual aid efforts,? Dine said in a statement provided to CQ Roll Call.
Del. Eleanor Holmes Norton, D-D.C., told CQ Roll Call that based on her familiarity with the Capitol Police forces, who ?bravely protect the Capitol,? she believes the forces were told to stand down out of concern that their efforts would be better directed at protecting the grounds surrounding the Capitol.
?I don?t think anyone told them to stand down because they didn?t want them to be there,? Norton said. She said she thinks the Metropolitan Police Department?s assessment that there could be multiple shooters on the loose affected the supervisors? decision.
Rep. Candice S. Miller, R-Mich., who heads the House Administration Committee charged with oversight of the Capitol Police, declined to comment on whether her committee would further investigate the claims or the Capitol Police Board investigation.
?I have spoken to the U.S. Capitol Police Chief and have been advised that there is currently an active investigation into the allegation,? Miller said in a statement to CQ Roll Call.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2013)

[h=1]Barack LaPierre? Obama follows the NRA?s lead and issues $45 million in grants to put armed guards in schools[/h]

OCTOBER 1, 2013 AT 5:56 AM
BEARINGARMS.COM STAFF
75 COMMENTS
Has Barack Obama finally learned that ?the only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun?? It?s unlikely that he would ever publicly admit to such a conversion, but actions speak louder than words:
It?s almost like a page right out of the National Rifle Association playbook: The Obama administration has announced millions of dollars in funding to put armed officers in the nation?s schools.
Specifically, the Department of Justice said $45 million is going to ?create 356 new school resource officer positions,? CNN reported. The money is coming from Community Oriented Policing Services grant dollars ? and first up on the list of intended recipients is Newtown, Conn., the site of the massive Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting. The money to Newtown will fund two new officers in the town?s schools, Breitbart reported.
Attorney General Eric H. Holder Jr. said of the grants: ?In the wake of past tragedies, it?s clear that we need to be willing to take all possible steps to ensure that our kids are safe when they go to school.?
But the NRA was way ahead on that belief. Just days after the Sandy Hook shooting occurred, Wayne LaPierre, the NRA?s executive vice president and chief executive officer, suggested more armed guards inside the schools. He said that ?we protect our banks ? airports, office buildings, power plants [and] sports stadiums [with] armed security.? Why not kids in schools?​One can only assume that the mainstream media will be as accepting of Obama?s decision to follow LaPierre?s leadership as they were when LaPierre first advocated for armed protection of our schools.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2013)

*Over 100 Women Take Up Arms in Mexico to Defend Community*

Over 100 Women Take Up Arms in Mexico to Defend Community
The women signed up over the past four days with the UPOEG, Xaltianguis community self-defense force commander Miguel Angel Jimenez said






MEXICO CITY ? More than 100 women in the southern Mexican town of Xaltianguis have taken up arms to protect their community from organized crime groups, a local self-defense force official said Monday.

The women signed up over the past four days with the Union of Peoples and Organizations of Guerrero State, or UPOEG, Xaltianguis community self-defense force commander Miguel Angel Jimenez told reporters.

?We have an average of nine groups? of community police, with each one made up of 12 women who will work in the daytime in the neighborhoods of Xaltianguis, located about 50 kilometers (31 miles) from the resort city of Acapulco, Jimenez said.

The women will be trained in the use of firearms and carry the same weapons as men, Jimenez said.

The vigilante group has only about 80 firearms and the weapons are rotated among members, Jimenez said.

?I trust that the people, once they know that the women are participating,? will provide more weapons, Jimenez said.

Women were among the biggest supporters when the community self-defense forces were being formed, telling men that ?either you join or I join,? Jimenez said.

?Women are brave and we are capable of defending our town,? said Silvia Hipolito, a mother of two who joined the self-defense group.

The women will learn how to use firearms and work schedules that allow them to continue taking care of their homes, Hipolito said.

UPOEG, whose members are armed and wear hoods, was created in January in Guerrero state?s Costa Chica region.

The self-defense group controls access to communities and polices them to fight crime blamed on drug traffickers and other organized crime groups.

Vigilante groups have appeared in recent months in several Mexican states, with the largest number being reported in Guerrero and the western state of Michoacan.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2013)

[h=1]Obama?s Gun Control Philosophy: Arm Al-Qaida And Disarm Americans[/h]September 23, 2013 by Bob Livingston 





UPI FILE​
Citing his authority under the Arms Export Control Act, President Barack Obama last week waived the prohibition against supplying terrorist groups with arms.
This indicates that Obama knows the so-called Syrian ?rebels? are mostly al-Nusra and al-Qaida terrorists, despite the Administration?s repeated lies that it could identify the ?moderate? elements of the opposition army.
The fa?ade that the Syrian civil war is simply an extension of the Arab Spring uprising that began almost three years ago has fully fallen away. This is manifested by the opposition to U.S. interference in the Syrian conflict that is expressed by the majority of the American people.
The Syrian civil war is a war manufactured by the United States ? as was the Libyan civil war ? on behalf of the petrodollar and Saudi Arabia and Israel. Those countries are driving U.S. policy in the region.
That Obama would seek to overtly arm the very terrorist organization that the United States is supposedly at war with in at least four other countries ? and that a number of members of the U.S. Congress support such a thing ? demonstrates inconclusively America is being governed by psychopaths and controlled by foreigners, banksters and the military-industrial complex.
Only a couple of weeks ago, the United States appeared headed full-throttle toward a military attack on Syria. But the American people in large numbers looked up from their entertainment devices and awakened from their stupor long enough to recognize that the so-called ?rebels? were actually terrorists who had battled U.S. troops and were raping, beheading and dismembering Christians; burning churches; beheading men and gunning down women whom they captured and believed supported the Syrian president; and slaughtering captured government soldiers and eating their hearts. They put unprecedented pressure on Congress to stop Obama and his warmongering, neocon toadies in their tracks.
A study by defense consultancy IHS Jane?s revealed that as many as 70 percent of the fighters aligned against Bashar Assad?s regime are terrorists or radical Islamists. Speaking at a discussion hosted by the globalist Council on Foreign Relations, Senator John McCain made the outrageous claim that _only _30 percent were actually terrorists. He continues to rely on information provided by disgraced ?researcher? Elizabeth O?Bagby.
If the makeup of the Free Syrian Army ?rebels? wasn?t troubling enough, _The Wall Street Journal_ reported Friday that an al-Qaida spinoff group called the ISIS is now fighting the so-called ?moderate? rebels that Obama, McCain, etc., want to arm.
There is now a three-front war going on in Syria. _The Journal_ reports that ISIS is attracting foreign jihadists who view the Syria war not as a means to overthrow the Assad regime but rather as a battleground for a Sunni holy war. They want to establish an Islamic state in Syria as step toward achieving a global Islamic state. Fully 7,000 to 10,000 members of the FSA are part of ISIS, and their numbers are growing. Also, al-Qaida militants from central command in Pakistan and Pakistani Taliban fighters have set up basis in Syria.
And even while Obama was signing papers authorizing the arming of al-Qaida terrorists, he was ?issuing more executive actions? in an attempt to disarm Americans, though exactly what those actions entailed was not specified by Presidential mouthpiece Jay Carney. In other words, Obama is perfectly content with arming the enemies of America with military grade weapons, but he believes that Americans should not be trusted or able to defend themselves with weapons that only resemble military weapons. In fact, the Obama regime ? through the moronic imbecile Vice President Joe Biden ? has stated that Americans should only have a shotgun for defense. The regime believes that Americans should only have weapons capable of firing six or fewer rounds.
This is clear and convincing evidence that the Obama regime believes that America?s enemies have a greater right to self-defense than do Americans.
In April, the Obama regime signed on to the U.N. Arms Trade Treaty, which is supposed to ban the sale of arms to countries that export terror. For some reason, the mainstream media continue to ignore the hypocrisy of the regime?s support of the treaty even while it runs guns into Syria.
And the Obama regime is well-schooled in running guns to terrorists; as is the CIA, which ran guns to Afghanistan and Iraq back in the 1980s. The Syrian gunrunning operation began as soon as Moammar Gadhafi was overthrown. In fact, the whole cover-up of the Benghazi, Libya, 9/11 attack is predicated on concealing the gunrunning operation headed by CIA asset Ambassador Christopher Stevens, who along with three others was murdered during the attack.
Operation Fast and Furious, you may recall, was a gunrunning operation to Mexican narcoterrorists. The regime?s goal in encouraging border-State gun dealers to sell weapons to Mexican drug dealers was simply a pretext for restricting the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Amendment rights of Americans by fomenting gun violence in Mexico with guns that could be traced back to the United States.
Terror has become the No. 1 export of the United States. This began before the inauguration of the Obama regime but has been growing exponentially under his watch. During the 2010 GOP Presidential debates, Ron Paul spoke of blowback (a concept even recognized by the CIA) created by U.S. policies in the Mideast. The pro-war, neocon-leaning Republican audience booed, hooted and guffawed at the concept that the United States had no business bombing foreign countries.
Now many of those same people are beginning to understand that Paul?s ideas that the United States should avoid inserting itself into internecine wars, guarding other countries? borders better than our own and sending U.S. dollars to prop up dictators in other countries are good ones. Self-styled Republican talking heads, journalists and pundits are now adopting Paul?s philosophies without realizing it, or at least without admitting it.
But Americans must understand that war with Syria ? and with it a likely war with Russia ? is not yet off the table. It has only taken a hiatus as Obama and Kerry lick their wounds and attempt to regroup from the public humiliation Russian President Vladimir Putin inflicted on them. Even now, Kerry is establishing more ?red lines? for Syria.
And warmongering chicken hawk Senator Lindsey Graham is increasingly agitating for war with Iran and promising to introduce a use of force authorization against that country, continuing to promulgate the lie that Iran ? which is a signatory to the Nuclear Nonproliferation Treaty ? is developing nuclear weapons.
The psychopaths in Washington, D.C., have always used lies, obfuscation and doublethink to agitate Americans into war under the pretext of American patriotism. Wars benefit the global elites, the banksters and the military-industrial complex to the detriment of the people and their wealth and are made possible by fiat money printed willy-nilly. Without a central bank, wars would be far less frequent and would all end quickly. Central banks allow countries to make war on credit and run up debts that are never intended to be paid.
The people are growing to realize the regime in Washington, D.C., is lawless and criminal and operating in violation of the U.S. Constitution. The regime and its globalist masters recognize the American people are stirring, and they want them dependent and disarmed before the fiat house of cards collapses.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2013)

[h=1]OBAMA FORCING SHUT DOWN OF PARKS THE FEDS DON'T EVEN FUND[/h]




 374
 6
 2187
 


*Email Article*
Print ArticleSend a Tip


_by WARNER TODD HUSTON_ _4 Oct 2013, 1:52 AM PDT_ _346_POST A COMMENT





[h=2]Looking to cause as much pain as possible to the American people during this shut down, President Obama sent National Park Service (NPS) police officers to shut down hundreds of parks and historic sites that the federal government doesn't even fund.[/h]We are all familiar with the barricades erected at the open-air WWII Memorial in Washington DC. Images of aged WWII veterans being prevented by armed NPS officials from entering the memorial were all across the media.
In the case of the WWII monument, it was soon reported that there was no reason to erect the barricades--wryly termed Barry-cades after the President's childhood name--because the memorial is open 24 hours a day even though it is only staffed with NPS personnel from 9:30AM to 11:30PM. A government shut down could not have affected the memorial regardless. But Obama went out of his way to prevent the old men from visiting the monument.
Needlessly shutting down the WWII memorial wasn't the only unnecessary shut down Obama perpetrated. He also sent NPS personnel fanning out across the country to shut down dozens of parks that the federal government doesn't even fund.
One place the NPS stormed in without prior warning was the Claude Moore Colonial Farm (CMCF) in Virginia.
President Obama sent the NPS to the Virginia park without prior notification upsetting an event that was underway and forcibly removing everyone from the premises.
?We do not know why CMCF was barricaded from public access or why NPS police escorted staff and volunteers off the property right before a fundraising event on Monday. The National Park Service does not pay CMCFs employees, for its operations, maintenance, events or programs,? Claude Moore Colonial Farm Operations Manager Heather Bodin wrote in an email to FOX Business. "In our 32-year history of running the farm, through other government shutdowns, we have never had to close our doors before.?
In a public email to supporters, CMCF Managing Director Anna Eberly wrote, "For the first time in 40 years, the National Park Service (NPS) has finally succeeded in closing the Farm down to the public. In previous budget dramas, the Farm has always been exempted since the NPS provides no staff or resources to operate the Farm. We weren't even informed of this until mid-day Monday in spite of their managers having our email addresses and cell numbers."
Another such nonsensical shutdown occurred in Arizona where 100 campgrounds that are fully funded by fees paid by visitors were forcibly shuttered and all campers removed.
The campgrounds, run by Recreation Resource Management, take no money from the government.
RRM president Warren Meyer told Fox Business, "our operations are self-sufficient (we are fully funded by user fees at the gate), we get no federal funds, we employ no government workers on these sites, and we actually pay rent into the Treasury."
Meyer speculated that this was a tactic intended to make the government shut down hurt as many people as possible. "I can only assume their intention is to artificially increase the cost of the shutdown as some sort of political ploy," he said.
The famous Ford's Theater--site of Abraham Lincoln's assassination--was also forcibly shut down even though the theater and its programs are run by a private non-profit group.
Another unnecessary shut down occurred at George Washington's home, Mount Vernon.
In the case of Washington's home, the park is run by the Mount Vernon Ladies' Association, a group that takes no federal or state money to operate. After the NPS arrived on the scene, though, the MVLA insisted that they were open despite Obama's attempt to send his NPS stormtroopers to shut the place down.
?We receive no funding from federal or state governments. We are not a national park or monument,? the Mount Vernon website states. ?We rely solely on the generosity of caring people to whatever degree they are able.?
Former Speaker of the House and recent candidate for the GOP nomination for President Newt Gingrich was outraged over Obama's attack on the privately-run Mount Vernon. Speaker Gingrich posted a series of Tweets attack Obama over it all.
Gingrich agreed with the campground operator from Arizona. This is all a tactic by Obama to inflict as much pain on America as possible.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 4, 2013)

Would have been perfect opportunities to deny the government its overreach.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2013)

[h=1]THREE MEN ?ILLEGALLY? ARRESTED FOR OPENLY CARRYING ?BLACK POWDER? PISTOLS IN TEXAS ? HERE?S WHY THEY ARE WILLING TO ?FIGHT THIS ALL THE WAY TO THE SUPREME COURT?[/h]_Sep. 14, 2013 1:26am_ _Jason Howerton_


[*=left]*255*
[*=left]*12.1K*
[*=left]*39*
[*=left]*10*
[*=left]
[*=left]
[*=left]274


[h=3]Related:[/h]


[*=left]#2A,
[*=left]Blaze Original

Three people were reportedly arrested on Friday for openly carrying Civil War-era pistols during a pro-gun protest outside the Texas Capitol. Gun rights activists tell TheBlaze the arrests were unlawful as it is legal in Texas to openly carry a pre-1899 antique firearm.
Terry Louis Holcomb, 44, identified as a Huntsville-area pastor, and Scott Douglas Smith, 50, a military veteran from San Antonio, and Gary Hayes, a quadriplegic, were reportedly arrested by state troopers in Austin and charged with disorderly conduct, which is defined, by law, as an action with a firearm ?calculated to alarm.?


(YouTube)​

Pastor Terry Holcomb (YouTube)​

Military veteran Scott Smith (YouTube)​However, witnesses say the men, one of which was in a wheelchair, had their ?black powder? pistols holstered and weren?t causing alarm in any way. More than a dozen other gun-rights activists openly carrying rifles walked free.
Under Texas law, a gun manufactured before 1899 isn?t even considered a ?firearm,? therefore not subject to open carry laws:
(3) ?Firearm? means any device designed, made, or adapted to expel a projectile through a barrel by using the energy generated by an explosion or burning substance or any device readily convertible to that use. Firearm does not include a firearm that may have, as an integral part, a folding knife blade or other characteristics of weapons made illegal by this chapter and that is:
(A) an antique or curio firearm manufactured before 1899; or
(B) a replica of an antique or curio firearm manufactured before 1899, but only if the replica does not use rim fire or center fire ammunition.​All three of the arrests were reportedly caught on video and uploaded on YouTube. In the first video, an individual presses police to clarify how the pro-gun activist was carrying his pistol (holstered) in a way ?calculated to alarm.?

?What other manner can he carry it in not to calculate alarm?? a man asks. (*Warning*: Some strong language in videos below)


In the video below Texas DPS troopers arrest Gary Hayes, a quadriplegic in a wheelchair:

Open Carry Texas, the group behind the protest, is claiming the arrests were ?illegal.?
A spokesman for Open Carry Texas, told TheBlaze that Holcomb and Smith are currently out on bond. Hayes, the quadriplegic, chose to remain in jail in protest. He also confirmed that all three men were carrying ?pre-1899 black powder revolvers? when they were ?illegally arrested.?
?All three are lawyer?d up and plan to fight this all the way to the Supreme Court if need be,? he added.
The group was publicizing the arrests on Twitter late Friday:
@TxDPS Illegally arrested 3 citizens today for lawfully exercising their right to keep and bear arms. Refuses to answer questions. Please RT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


September 13, 2013 1:23pm via Twitter for AndroidReplyRetweetFavorite



@OpenCarryTexasOpen Carry Texas




Three open carry Texans arrested at capitol by @TxDPS for exercising their right to keep and bear arms IAW Texas laws.#policestate



September 13, 2013 1:24pm via Twitter for AndroidReplyRetweetFavorite



@OpenCarryTexasOpen Carry Texas




@TxDPS must feel like real heroes today arresting an Army veteran & quadriplegic exercising his 2A rights outside the capitol. #policestate



September 13, 2013 8:56pm via Twitter for AndroidReplyRetweetFavorite



@OpenCarryTexasOpen Carry Texas




The guys behind Open Carry Texas also tell TheBlaze they had similar issues with the San Antonio Police Department about a month ago. The group is planning ?large armed gathering and protest,? titled ?Come and Take It San Antonio,? in the city on Saturday, October 19.
?Over the past few months the San Antonio Police have shown their disregard for Texas law and the Constitution. They have harassed people exercising their rights that open carry rifles. We have come a long way in showing the public and police that gun owners are responsible,? the event?s description reads. ?We refuse to go backwards in this cause. We will all meet in San Antonio to stand up in one of the most important challenges we have had to face.?
Open Carry Texas is also planning an additional open carry protest in response to the arrests in Austin on Friday. Though there is not a set date yet, that event will likely be held in November, a spokesman told TheBlaze on Saturday.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 8, 2013)

There is a reason half my guns are purchased from private sales


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)

[h=1]Unverified Shutdownmegeddon rumor: FBI NICS background checks system is next[/h]

OCTOBER 9, 2013 AT 7:14 PM
BOB OWENS
43 COMMENTS
Moderno is claiming that a ?reliable source? tells him that the nation?s FBI background check system used by FFL dealers nationwide may be the next casualty of President Obama?s shutdown theater.
This would presumably mean that if you don?t have a concealed carry permit, you aren?t buying a gun for the duration of any NICS shutdown.
Again, this is an unverified rumor, but seems important enough to keep on the radar.


Tags: Background Checks, Barack Obama, NICS


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)

[h=1]DEBBIE WASSERMAN SCHULTZ SAYS IT?S ?UNFAIR? TO ASK ABOUT OBAMACARE NUMBERS RIGHT NOW[/h]_Oct. 9, 2013 3:27pm_ _Becket Adams_


[*=left]*169*
[*=left]*4.4K*
[*=left]*3*
[*=left]*2*
[*=left]
[*=left]
[*=left]161


[h=3]Related:[/h]


[*=left]Debbie Wasserman Schultz,
[*=left]Obamacare,
[*=left]Video

Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (D-Fla.) was apparently caught off-guard Wednesday when MSNBC?s Thomas Roberts questioned her about the current number of Americans who have enrolled in Obamacare.
Roberts played a portion of comedian Jon Stewart?s interview with Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen Sebelius in which Stewart criticized the White House for failing to ensure that the new health care exchanges would be operational in time.
?How would you respond to the messaging and the criticism that there has been about the rollout of Obamacare?? Roberts asked Wasserman Schultz. ?Even though the government is not running the actual insurance exchanges, it is running the rollout and should be able to provide every curious American about the data ? and certainly journalists about the data ? of how many people are actually signing up accessing Obamacare. So, where is that number??
The Florida congresswoman said the question was ?unfair.?
?We?re eight days in and to be insisting on data being produced day by day for a six-month enrollment program, that ? is a little bit unfair.?
She also said that the servers handling the Obamacare exchanges were designed to deal with only 50,000 visitors per day, but that there have been an average of 250,000 visitors per day ? which is actually good news because it means people are eager to enroll.
?So, the analogy that I?ve used repeatedly is that the Republicans, because they don?t like their kitchen redesign, are trying to burn their house down,? she said.
?They don?t even acknowledge or agree that everyone should have access in America to quality, affordable health care. That is the rub,? she added. ?And they don?t accept that President Obama was re-elected last November.?
Roberts wrapped up the interview quickly, perhaps saving the Florida congresswoman from further confusing the issue:
​Wasserman Schultz?s non-answers would appear to show that Democrats have yet to figure out how to explain the glitchy Obamacare exchange websites and the confusion over the number of health care enrollees.
?


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

jagbender said:


> updated info
> *Boys punished for firing airsoft guns*
> 
> Has zero tolerance gone too far?
> ...



that is stupid. I got suspended for a week from school for bringing a dark/pellet gun to school that looked JUST like a 9mm and could have caused great harm. Brought it to trade for video games but got caught showing it off. How do you do that for kids playing with toys. It is funny how pussified America is coming. We use to get into fights at our bus stop and our bus driver would just say knock this shit off handle it out of school hours.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

as for giving up my guns honestly i think i would. I wont risk the potential risk to my family because the gov't knows i have guns but refuse. However, they wont get my entire gun just what is required to register ie lower piece of an AR. We own 20 80% lowers that do not require a registration that we would finish in our CNC. It would be shitty to lose my pistols but reality if it came down to red flagging my family i would hand them over. It is easy to say fuck them over my dead body but last thing i want is the gov't in my business more then they are. If it came down to it just start reporting them stolen and hide them


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)

[h=1]Open carriers bring rifles, signs to state capitol. Police request they leave signs behind.[/h]

OCTOBER 10, 2013 AT 1:20 PM
BOB OWENS
94 COMMENTS
Michiganlanders (Michiganians? Michiganistas?) have the right to open carry rifles, shotguns, and pistols into the state capitol in Lansing, but don?t even think about bringing a sign:
Second Amendment advocates exercised their legal right to carry pistols and rifles into the Michigan Capitol on Wednesday, but they had to leave their signs ? and some might argue, their First Amendment rights ? at the door.
Michigan Capitol Committee rules prohibit hand-carried and hand-stick signs in the 135-year-old building due to concerns that they could accidentally scratch the decorative paint or be dropped from upper floors onto unsuspecting tourists on the rotunda floor below.
Michigan State Police who work at the building regularly enforce the sign rule, but there is no rule or law preventing gun owners from carrying their weapons into the Capitol.​
Tags: Michigan, open carry


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)

[h=1]FL Lawmakers Seek to Make Self-Defenders Vulnerable to Lawsuits[/h]

OCTOBER 10, 2013 AT 1:53 PM
ANDREW BRANCA
0 COMMENTS
A panel of Florida legislators is contriving to gut the law that provides criminal and civil immunity to citizens who lawfully defend themselves against lethal attack.
Drawn together in the aftermath of the George Zimmerman trial with the claimed mission of ?improving? Florida?s Stand Your Ground law (?776.013(3). Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm), these lawmakers instead have set their sights on Florida?s Self-Defense Immunity law (?776.032. Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.)
Florida?s Self-Defense Immunity statute provides that a person who lawfully uses force in self-defense shall be immune from criminal and civil liability. This immunity can be determined either pre-trial in a self-defense immunity hearing (often mistakenly referred to as a ?Stand Your Ground? hearing) or during the trial itself. To win on this issue the person seeking immunity must be found to have acted in lawful self-defense by a preponderance of the evidence (meaning, more likely than not).
Importantly, this immunity statute comes with real teeth. If a civil suit is brought against a defender, and he is later found to have acted in lawful self-defense, the court is required?no discretion?to award the defender attorney?s fees, court costs, compensation for loss of income, and all expenses incurred by the defendant in defense of that suit. Importantly, this monetary award would be paid for by the party bringing the law suit, not by the taxpayers of Florida. The statute therefore provides a powerful disincentive to someone bringing suit against someone who apparently acted in lawful self-defense.
Without this immunity statute a defender can easily be placed at great peril of economic destruction. Normally in a civil suit the jury is allowed to apportion liability between the parties. If a defender who successfully defended himself against a vicious criminal attack is later sued by his attacker (or the attacker?s survivors) for, say, $10 million, the jury might determine the defender is merely 10% at fault. In that case, however, the defender, however lawful his use of force in self-defense may have been, must not still cough up 10% of the damages sued for?in our hypothetical that would amount to a cool $1 million. The criminal aggressor?s lawyer would typically retain one-third of that amount for the legal fee, and more, for their overhead).
Florida?s self-defense immunity statute prevents this kind of secondary attack by criminal aggressors in the civil courts.
Given the vast amount of moneys being kept out of the reach of plaintiff?s lawyers by the Self-Defense Immunity statute it?s not hard to understand why there might be powerful forces working to cut that law. Fortunately, both Stand Your Ground and Self-Defense Immunity are hugely popular among the non-criminal demographic in Florida, and there is little expectation that any attempt to gut either statute will find much footing in either the State House or Senate, beyond the confines of this purposely-organized committee.


Tags: Anti-Gun Hysteria, George Zimmerman, Self Defense


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)

[h=1]Are you three times more likely to be murdered by a cop than a concealed carrier?[/h]

OCTOBER 10, 2013 AT 11:42 AM
BOB OWENS
4 COMMENTS
I suspect that most people would be shocked at the claim that they are three times more likely to be murdered by a cop than a concealed carry permit holder.
It doesn?t help that the claim is backed by shoddy data.
But did I mention that that data dramatically overstates how often concealed carry permit holders used their concealed handguns to commit acts of violence, and likely underestimates the amount of time that the ?blue wall of silence? lets a bad cop get away with murder?
The author?s conclusion isn?t really all that surprising, once you think about they dynamics in play.
Concealed carriers are more law-abiding that the average citizen; they must be in order to pass the intensive background checks that are performed before permit holders get their permits.
Once a concealed carrier has his or her permit and begins to carry concealed, two things happen because of the added responsibility they?ve voluntarily taken on.
The first is that they become more situationally aware. They are more cognizant of what is going on around them, and less likely to put themselves in situations that may compromise their safety or the safety of those around them.
The second is that concealed carriers become much more tolerant of others, as they wish to avoid confrontation. Armed citizens are very well aware of the fact that they carry a lethal weapon, and that makes them very aware of the responsibility they carry. Concealed carriers tend to be much more courteous as a result of their decision to go armed.
Law enforcement officers, on the other hand, have a different dynamic in play. Once the initial background checks are complete and the they are awarded their badge and gun, they become part of a insular fraternity that protects their own, and yes, tends to give other members of that fraternity preferential treatment.
Unfortunately, this sometimes leads to the belief among some law enforcement officers that they are above the laws that they sworn to protect, which was apparently the situation when Mayors Against Illegal Guns (MAIG) founder Michael Bloomberg?s bodyguard though it was acceptable to shoot a love rival.

This should not be misconstrued to claim that you should be afraid of law enforcement officers; on the contrary, it should simply instill faith in your fellow citizens and their sincere desire to keep themselves and those around them safe.


Tags: Concealed Carry


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)

[h=1]Gunman?s wife complains over open carry law because her husband attempted to kill another man? and failed[/h]

OCTOBER 10, 2013 AT 9:50 AM
BOB OWENS
66 COMMENTS
After you cut through the media?s spin and the wife?s one-sided sob-story of how open carry created the conditions for a killing, the Jackson, Mississippi _Free Press_ finally gets around to mentioning that according to eyewitnesses, DeUndra Brown?s husband drew and fired first:
DeUndra Brown suspects the law may also have the effect of giving police an excuse to not investigate crimes that are more complicated to untangle. JPD has said William Brown?s death remains under investigation, but at the time of the shooting, JPD Assistant Chief Lee Vance told a TV reporter that police did not make an arrest because witnesses said Brown initiated a gun battle.
?He shot at the other guy first. Apparently he missed, then the other guy returned fire striking him about 12 times. It?s not for me to judge the amount of rounds that were fired. I don?t know if the amount of times he fired his weapon is of any circumstance at this point,? Vance told WLBT-TV?s Cheryl Lasseter.​Perhaps if her husband hadn?t attempted to kill another man, he might still be alive?
Like his widow, I suspect that William Brown never knew Mississippi had passed an open carry law, and there isn?t even any evidence presented in the story that suggests that either man legally open-carried that day. 
In all likelihood, both men illegally carried concealed weapons into the confrontation, something that the account fails to mention.
_Free Press_ reporter R.L. Nave?what an appropriate name?somehow skips over all these pertinent facts in order to bash a law that ultimately has nothing to do with with William Jackson?s death.
And the media wonders why they have so little credibility?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)

[h=1]Another school district considers arming faculty and staff[/h]

OCTOBER 9, 2013 AT 5:28 PM
BOB OWENS
3 COMMENTS
Sandpoint, Idaho, joins a growing chorus of communities that are willing to argue that their children deserve to be protected by something more than empty rhetoric:
About three dozen parents, teachers, students and others weighed in on the board chairman?s idea to beef up school security by giving certain staff members access to guns. A little over half said they were in favor of that, or at least serious study of the idea.
?Gun-free zones are a target for criminals. It?s a red flag ? that there will be no return fire,? Maureen Paterson told the Lake Pend Oreille School Board.
School violence is not an abstract notion, George Wentz said. ?This threat is here. We can?t just put our heads in the sand and pretend it?s not here at all,? he said. ?Guns do exist. The problem is the wrong people have them.?
Others told the school trustees they are not comfortable using guns as another layer of school safety.
?Our fears are in the wrong spot here,? said Wayne Wasserburger, who suggested the district could do more to protect students by teaching them safe driving.
Karl Dye, a parent and gun owner, said he?s discouraged to know Sandpoint has become associated with guns in schools as a result of widespread news coverage of the topic.
?This isn?t what our community is about,? Dye said. ?We can?t protect our kids, we can?t protect ourselves, from every threat that?s out there.?
School Board Chairman Steve Youngdahl launched the discussion two weeks ago when he outlined his proposal to place guns in secure locations inside district schools and train select teachers, administrators and other employees to use them in case of a school shooting.​These sort of precautions seem to be similar to those being incorporated in some other school districts, while yet other districts are going with a more traditional concealed carry route.
Either is a much better alternative to stopping an active shooter on campus than a duck and cover drill,?bulletproof? whiteboards, or a thin metal sign printed with the empty words, ?gun free zone.?


Tags: Idaho, school safety


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)

[h=1]Gun control advocates have a ?high capacity? for ignorance[/h]

OCTOBER 9, 2013 AT 5:11 PM
BOB OWENS
13 COMMENTS
Is it possible for gun control advocates to have a rational, intelligent conversation about firearms, when they know almost nothing about them?
That may seem to be a flippant and dismissive question, but it is the legitimate question that they most fear. It is also the reason that they seek to wage their ?war on guns? based upon emotionalism? they cannot hold a reasoned debate, because they don?t know and refuse to learn the subject matter.
In various Internet forums, at public rallies, and in private conversations, I?ve had a chance to both watch and listen to various people campaign for gun control laws. On the number of occasions where I?ve attempted to engage them in substantive dialogue, a similar pathology has emerged.


Most have no personal experience using firearms.
They ignorantly think firearms are designed ?only to kill,? and can?t think of a legitimate use for them outside of killing.
Their exposure to firearms is limited to what they?ve seen in the mass media, in both the news and entertainment.
They are historically and culturally ignorant of the role of firearms in society.
They are unaware that a significant number (nearly half) of Americans own firearms, and that millions of Americans belong to ?the gun culture,? and that this subculture of society is far more law-abiding than average.
They are ignorant of how firearms function, and of the differences between various kinds of firearms.
If you?re picking up on the fact that the common thread among each of this points is ignorance?not necessarily stupidity, but simply a derth of education?them you?ve discovered the problem.



Gun control is nothing more or less than an argument from ignorance, _argumentum ad ignorantiam_.
Put bluntly, they are no more capable of holding a reasoned, rational, and intelligent discussion about firearms and firearms law than they are capable of telling an electrician how to wire a circuit breaker panel. They aren?t stupid people necessarily, they?re just uninformed, under-informed and/or wrongly informed.
A simple example of the ignorance of gun control advocates can be found in the heated discussions concerning metal boxes that are open on one end, with a spring inside them, used to push ammunition.
We call these boxes by their proper name, ?magazines.?
Often times, gun control supporters will call them clips, which are nothing more than a strip of metal. Yes, that is a substantive difference.



If you ask a gun control advocate what a ?standard-capacity magazine? is they will either give you either a dumb look, or one of alarm, as they do not know the answer to this rudimentary question. The better indoctrinated ones (perhaps politicians, or member of the news media) might attempt some sort of double-speak claim that it is a ?non-high-capacity magazine.?
This is also factually wrong.
Someone familiar with firearms will answer by telling you that a standard-capacity magazine is the number of cartridges that the a gun designer intended for a specific firearm magazine to use, and that standard capacity varies from one firearm to another.
The standard-capacity magazine for a Glock 17 is 17 rounds. The standard capacity magazine for a FN Five-seveN pistol is 20 rounds. The standard-capacity magazine of both the AK-47 and the modern AR-15 is 30-rounds. Standard capacity varies by make and model.
Bizarrely (and thanks entirely to gun control advocates) there are now two kinds of ?high capacity? magazines, and they are antonyms.
There are those magazines designed to fit the standard magazine well of a firearm and provide more ammunition than the standard-capacity magazines (and thus higher cartridge counts than would normally be encountered). These are real high capacity magazines, and they hold more cartridges than standard-capacity magazines. A 75-round drum for an AK-47 (like the one Dianne Feinstein is pointing at her supporters with her finger on the trigger, the safety off, the bolt closed, and the 75-round drum in place) is a real high capacity magazine, as it is larger than the standard-capacity 30-round magazine.


​There is also politically-created ?high-capacity? magazine, where politicians?ignorant gun control advocates every one?have arbitrarily decided that a number of cartridges _below_ the standard capacity of a magazine is ?enough,? and even one bullet more than their arbitrarily designed figure is ?high-capacity,? even when that capacity is still lower than that of standard-capacity magazines.
In this politically-created definition of what constitutes ?high-capacity,? anti-gun politicians can?t even be consistently arbitrary, with ?high capacity? meaning 7 rounds in New York,  10 rounds in several other states, and 15 in Colorado.
If it sounds incredibly insane to artificially declare that the capacity of something must be smaller than what it actually is under normal circumstances, that is because such capricious it is out deranged.
But what else would you expect? Gun control advocates are serially ignorant of guns, and are therefore incapable of making rational, intelligent decisions regarding them.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2013)

[h=1]TEXAS SCHOOL DISTRICT?S STEELY-EYED WARNING SIGN MAY MAKE CRIMINALS THINK TWICE[/h]_Oct. 14, 2013 7:00pm_ _Dave Urbanski_


[*=left]*282*
[*=left]*2K*
[*=left]*29*
[*=left]*1*
[*=left]
[*=left]
[*=left]105


[h=3]Related:[/h]


[*=left]#2A

One school district in the Amarillo, Texas, area isn?t messing around when it comes to potential intruders.
The Shamrock Independent School District has added two signs warning troublemakers that staff members are armed and may use force to protect its 450 students.


(Credit: KHOU-TV)​

(Credit: KHOU-TV)​

(Credit: KHOU-TV)​In addition, the district has installed 30 security cameras as well as an intercom system and bulletproof windows.
According to KHOU-TV in Houston, most parents are happy with the stepped-up security.
Here?s a report from KHOU-TV:
_Fri Oct 11 20:54:42 PDT 2013_
[h=2]TEXAS SCHOOL BOOSTS SECURITY WITH CONTROVERSIAL SIGNS[/h]An Amarillo area school district has stepped up security and they want people to know about it. view full article


----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)

[h=1]TED CRUZ EXPLAINS TO TRAYVON MARTIN?S MOTHER HOW ?STAND YOUR GROUND? LAWS HELP PROTECT THE BLACK COMMUNITY[/h]_Oct. 29, 2013 6:17pm_ _Jason Howerton_


[*=left]*339*
[*=left]*18.1K*
[*=left]*34*
[*=left]*2*
[*=left]
[*=left]
[*=left]269


[h=3]Related:[/h]


[*=left]#2A,
[*=left]Ted Cruz,
[*=left]Trayvon Martin,
[*=left]Video

Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) came face-to-face with Sybrina Fulton, the mother of Trayvon Martin, on Capitol Hill during a Tuesday hearing on ?Stand Your Ground? laws. After offering his condolences to Fulton, Cruz told the mother that the self-defense laws are not racist because they help blacks as much as whites, if not more.
Cruz also explained that, despite some efforts to exploit Martin?s death, George Zimmerman?s defense team never used Stand Your Ground laws as a defense in the murder trial.


(C-SPAN)​?We know that some in our political process have a desire to exploit that tragic, violent incident for agendas that have nothing to do with that young man who lost his life. We have seen efforts to undermine the verdict of the jury and, more broadly, to inflame racial tensions that I think are sad and irresponsible,? the Texas senator added.
Cruz went on to refute the ?remarkable? allegation that Stand Your Ground laws do not protect black communities.
?I think that?s a remarkable statement on many, many fronts, including the fact that a great many African-Americans find themselves victims of violent crime, and have asserted this defense to defend themselves, defend their families, defend their children,? he explained.
The assertion is even more ?remarkable,? Cruz said, when you consider that in 2004, ?a state senator in Illinois by the name of Barack Obama co-sponsored an expansion of Illinois? law providing civil immunity for those who use justifiable force to defend themselves.?
?The notion that stand your ground laws are some form of veiled racism may be a convenient political attack, but it is not borne out by the facts remotely,? he concluded.

?


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 1, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> The government doesn't have enough manpower to do it.  Even if they brought in the UN.



They dont have to. The issue is they can easily put a heavy tax on guns that are not turned in. IE you own a gun and if you do not turn it in the IRS can not fuck with your pay check. Shit they can even fuck with your health insurance now pretty soon. This is the problem with giving the gov't to much power. If you think there going to play fair then your out of your mind. The second you don't comply they will just run a query in a database that says fuck this guy and now your uninsured and getting wages garnished.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank goodness we don't have a national registry, then.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 1, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Thank goodness we don't have a national registry, then.



keep giving the gov't control they can order the states to hand it over. The chances of this actually happening soon i think are slim, but just 30 years ago this conversation would never even be thought of. So whats not to say what will happen in 30 more years. when my dad was a kid they would shoot each other will real bb guns and play with real bow and arrows before school. We are becoming an over protective society that wants the gov't to step in and baby sit.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 1, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> keep giving the gov't control they can order the states to hand it over. The chances of this actually happening soon i think are slim, but just 30 years ago this conversation would never even be thought of. So whats not to say what will happen in 30 more years. when my dad was a kid they would shoot each other will real bb guns and play with real bow and arrows before school. We are becoming an over protective society that wants the gov't to step in and baby sit.



Some people are that way, wanting the government to step in and take responsibility for everyone, but not most.  In my opinion, anyway.  It's just the government is all to willing to step up and try to take away our rights.  The sad part is that so few people realize our two-party system is really a single party system.  Why else would any third party presidential candidates be excluded from any debates to get more exposure?


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 3, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> as for giving up my guns honestly i think i would. I wont risk the potential risk to my family because the gov't knows i have guns but refuse. However, they wont get my entire gun just what is required to register ie lower piece of an AR. We own 20 80% lowers that do not require a registration that we would finish in our CNC. It would be shitty to lose my pistols but reality if it came down to red flagging my family i would hand them over. It is easy to say fuck them over my dead body but last thing i want is the gov't in my business more then they are. If it came down to it just start reporting them stolen and hide them



If you're going to just hide them you may as well just turn them in.  Should they show up at my door for my guns they can have them.  But only after I've thoroughly warmed up the barrels.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 7, 2013)

[h=2]Gun Companies Leave New York Following SAFE Act[/h]*Opposition mounts even as part of law is quietly delayed*




 






A member of NY2A Grassroots Coalition, stands on an image of New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo / AP​ 

BY: Mary Lou Byrd
November 5, 2013 2:29 pm
Nearly 10 months since New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo (D.) signed the SAFE Act, opposition to the law continues to increase, multiple gun companies have announced plans to leave the state, and a key provision in the law has been quietly delayed.
American Tactical Imports (ATI) announced it would be leaving the state and will be investing $2.7 million in its new facility and creating 117 new jobs in South Carolina.
ATI?s announcement follows the decision of Kahr Arms to relocate to neighboring Pennsylvania, citing ?uncertainty? about gun laws following the passage of the SAFE Act.
?One of our big concerns was, OK, the SAFE Act was passed in the middle of the night. You wake up the next morning and boom, that was it,? Kahr Vice President of Sales and Marketing Frank Harris told the _Times_ _Union_ in July.?It?s not just the SAFE Act, but the uncertainty.?
Meanwhile, Remington Arms is reportedly scouting locations in Tennessee for a new plant, following passage of the SAFE Act.
?One of the nation?s largest gun manufacturers, Remington Arms, has looked at sites around Nashville for a potential corporate relocation or expansion that would likely include hundreds of manufacturing jobs,? the _Tennesseean _reported in August. The company?s New York plant manufactures a rifle that is now banned under the SAFE Act.
CNY Central reported that Remington has been approached by ?a number of ?gun-friendly states?? in the wake of the bill?s passage.
Remington has reportedly yet to decide if it will stay in the state or leave.
Meanwhile, a provision of the law requiring background checks on ammunition purchases has been delayed. Background checks were expected to be functional on Jan. 15.
The New York State Police asked the _Free Beacon_ to submit questions after being asked for comment. They did not respond by press time.
It is unclear why ammunition background checks have been delayed and when they will be functional. The number of arrests that have been made under the SAFE Act, and how many of those arrests involved those with criminal backgrounds, also remains unknown.
When Gov. Cuomo signed the law he said it would allow authorities to track ammunition purchases in real time.
Gov. Cuomo?s office did not respond to a request for comment.
Additionally, opposition to the law appears to be growing.
Harold ?Budd? Schroeder, chairman of the board of the Shooters Committee on Political Education, said his group?s membership has swelled to 6,000 from its previous 3,000. He said these are ?volumes? he has never seen before.
?I?ve been involved in the Second Amendment for four decades, and this is something that I have never seen,? Schroeder said. ?It has really gotten under the skin of legal gun owners.?
He said his group has sold over 14,000 ?Repeal the SAFE Act? signs since June.
Counties in New York are passing resolutions opposing the gun control law. New York resident Evan Hempel created a website, NYSAFEResolutions.com, to document the local government?s opposition to the SAFE Act.
?It is a law forced on rural New Yorkers by a liberal elite who opposes the principles of the U.S. Constitution,? Hempel said by email. ?The majority of the state wants a hands-off, non-intrusive government, which does not interfere with their right to bear arms or crush business with harmful regulation.?
?The more people find out about SAFE the less they like it and the angrier they get,? said Jacob J. Rieper, vice president of Legislative & Political Affairs for the New York State Rifle and Pistol Association. ?The law was designed specifically to target ordinary decent people, which is why it has no effect on criminals. The issue isn?t going to go away no matter how much Cuomo and legislators would like it to.?
The Second Amendment Coalition of Western New York (2ACWNY) is still planning a protest at a Cuomo fundraiser in Lake Erie on Wednesday, Nov. 6, though it is now unclear if Gov. Cuomo will be there.
David Rickard, spokesman for 2ACWNY, said in an email that his group wanted to let Gov. Cuomo know they are not going away.
?Our intent is the same at this event as it has been everywhere. To inform and educate the public to the fact that it is losing its freedoms, its liberty and its voice,? Rickard said.
An email obtained by the _Free Beacon_ on Monday evening showed that Gov. Cuomo cancelled the fundraiser and it has been rescheduled to Nov. 19.
?There?s a lot of confusion regarding the change of venue and date for Wednesday,? Rickard said on Tuesday. ?It is my experience that when word gets out that people who stand in opposition are going to be there to have their voices heard, the times and places are changed and new info is scarce or released with only a day or two days? notice.?
Rickard indicated his group will be there tomorrow and also on Nov. 19.
Gov. Cuomo also said when he signed the law it would keep the guns out of the hands of convicted felons.
However, the _Free Beacon_ found numerous reports of legal gun owners being arrested.
One man who was arrested in May had nine rounds of ammunition; the new law limits the rounds of ammunition to seven. He was a legal gun owner. The district attorney later said he would not prosecute.
Two other arrests include one man who said he was target shooting and found to have additional rounds of ammunition, and another arrested and now facing a charge for having 11 rounds.
Another arrest in mid-October was of another legal gun owner, Paul Wojdan, who had 10 rounds of ammunition. Wojdan is scheduled to be arraigned on Wednesday morning.
Schroeder said he and several others would be there to support a legal gun owner who is now considered a criminal for having three extra rounds of ammunition.
*Update, 10:20 AM Wed., Nov. 6: *The story has been updated to note that multiple gun companies have left New York following the passage of the SAFE Act and that a third is reportedly considering leaving the state.


----------



## LAM (Nov 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> that is stupid. I got suspended for a week from school for bringing a dark/pellet gun to school that looked JUST like a 9mm and could have caused great harm. Brought it to trade for video games but got caught showing it off. How do you do that for kids playing with toys. It is funny how pussified America is coming. We use to get into fights at our bus stop and our bus driver would just say knock this shit off handle it out of school hours.



it's been going  on for decades.  myself and I buddy initially got charged with attempted murder when we were in 11th grade when he shot a girl with my bb-gun, that was 1985.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 7, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> If you're going to just hide them you may as well just turn them in.  Should they show up at my door for my guns they can have them.  But only after I've thoroughly warmed up the barrels.



For my self with the 80% and non reg and hiding them is fine because we shoot on private property so its not like im taking it to a range. We have our own three gun course and long range from 500-1000. But if the gov't wanted our guns they would just supena the state get all the records and have the IRS audit it and fine use based on what guns we have not turned in. Like in NY how they had to pay that stupid reg every year it made it impossible to own a gun.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> For my self with the 80% and non reg and hiding them is fine because we shoot on private property so its not like im taking it to a range. We have our own three gun course and long range from 500-1000. But if the gov't wanted our guns they would just supena the state get all the records and have the IRS audit it and fine use based on what guns we have not turned in. Like in NY how they had to pay that stupid reg every year it made it impossible to own a gun.



You do what you think you need to do.  I will stand for our rights and against a tyrannical government.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 7, 2013)

[h=1]Concealed carrier confronts, kills two armed robbers in Reading, PA[/h]

NOVEMBER 5, 2013 AT 7:53 AM
BEARINGARMS.COM STAFF
108 COMMENTS
I?d like to take this opportunity to vividly illustrate a minor flaw in Wayne LaPierre?s argument.
The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun _who knows how to use it_, and this Reading, PA concealed carrier certainly did:
The armed men took cash, cigarettes and lottery tickets before exiting the store. Outside they were confronted by the concerned citizen who told them not to move and that he was calling police.
Adams said a struggle ensued and the suspects took out their weapons. The citizen, however, was also armed and fired at the suspects.
The suspects were both shot in the chest and died at the scene.​The entire crime inside and outside the store was apparently captured on security cameras, and police do not expect to file charges against the concealed carrier.

WHAAAA   can you believe the next article?  

[h=1]Mother of thug killed during armed robbery whines ?it?s not fair.?[/h]

NOVEMBER 6, 2013 AT 2:05 PM
BOB OWENS
173 COMMENTS
The families of the two masked armed robbers killed in Reading, PA by a concealed carrier are now complaining that they want justice.
Family members of the two masked men shot to death after allegedly robbing a store in Reading spoke out Tuesday.
?It?s not fair,? said Virginia Medina, mother of 24-year-old William Medina, who police said robbed Krick?s Korner store alongside 18-year-old Robert De Carr on Monday.
The two men were shot and killed by a private citizen while leaving the store, and family members want to see charges pressed.
?[William] had no right to lose his life over something that man could have called the police for,? said Medina. ?He took the law into his own hands and walked away scot-free.?
?How about if people just start running around here, policing the city on their own? How much worse is it going to get?? said Peter Ratel, Medina?s cousin.
The family members said they are hurt by comments suggesting the alleged robbers were ?thugs.?​The entire robbery and shootout was apparently captured by store security cameras, including the shooting. Reading Police and the District Attorney have declined to press charges against the concealed carrier.


Tags: pennsylvania


[h=2]About the author: Bob Owens[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bob Owens is the Editor of BearingArms.com.

A long-time shooting enthusiast, he began blogging as a North Carolina native in New York at the politics-focused Confederate Yankee in 2004. In 2007 Bob began writing about firearms, gun rights, and crime at Pajamas Media, and added gun and gear reviews for Shooting Illustrated in 2010. He is a volunteer in the Appleseed Project, where he shares stories of our shared American heritage and teaches traditional rifle marksmanship.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 7, 2013)

Worlds First Steel 3D Printed .45! 

VIDEO: Solid Concepts produces the world’s first 3D printed metal 1911

[h=1]VIDEO: Solid Concepts produces the world?s first 3D printed metal 1911[/h]

NOVEMBER 7, 2013 AT 2:37 PM
BOB OWENS
32 COMMENTS



While hysterical politicians are considering the regulation of 3D plastic printers over fears that criminals will print plastic guns?because so many 6th-grade dropouts are CAD savants?Solid Concepts has bypassed the plastic gun drama entirely, and has printed the first functioning, firing 3D printed metal gun, a .45 ACP that has already sucked down an entire 50-round box of hardball.
​You?ll note that the gun is accurate as well.



Eric Mutchler, Solid Concepts project coordinator, tells me, ?The caliber is 45 ACP and please understand this was not an off the shell barrel. We grew it with lands and grooves in our 3D metal machine.?
Head over to their blog post for more details.
Scott McGowan Vice President of Marketing for Solid Concepts, says that, ?we?re not going into production at this time.?
I?m going to read an implied ?yet? on the end of that statement, whether he wants me too, or not.
*Update:* Solid Concepts has sent us a close-up photo of the printed barrel and several other parts that you might recognize. Click on the photo to enlarge it.


​
Tags: 3D Printing, Video


----------



## jagbender (Nov 7, 2013)

[h=1]Open carrier wins wrongful stop suit in Oregon[/h]

NOVEMBER 5, 2013 AT 5:31 PM
BOB OWENS
66 COMMENTS
Not only did Kevin Hall win a lawsuit over a wrongful stop by Corvallis Police Officer James Dodge, he did it representing himself in court.
Nicely done, sir.
U.S. District Judge Michael McShane issued an opinion in September that Dodge didn?t have the required reasonable suspicion to detain Hall.
Both sides agree, according to court documents, that when Hall noticed Dodge exit his patrol vehicle, he asked if he was being detained. The officer replied no, but said he?d like to speak to Hall. Hall ignored Dodge?s questions and asked again if he was being detained. That time, Dodge replied yes. Hall remained silent as Dodge patted him down and asked him questions such as where he lived and whether he had identification on him.
Court documents indicate that the officer was suspicious of Hall because he was openly carrying a gun in a high-crime area along the railroad tracks, wearing a dark hooded sweatshirt covering his head, behaving and moving suspiciously and refusing to answer his questions. Hall?s residence and mailbox were on a short section of Sixth Street, near D Avenue, which borders the railroad tracks. It is unpaved and dead-ends before it reaches C Avenue.
The officer said he had reasonable suspicion that Hall had been trespassing on railroad property.
Judge McShane disagreed.​


----------



## jagbender (Nov 7, 2013)

IRONY???????????????
[h=1]TSA Union Wants Armed Agents To Protect Workforce From Right-Wing Threats[/h]November 6, 2013 by Sam Rolley 


1709 15 

1 1830




UPI​
In the wake of the murder of a Transportation Security Administration official at Los Angeles International Airport last week, the union representing the agency?s employees is calling on lawmakers to give some TSA agents guns, handcuffs and the power to make arrests.
Many lawmakers and the Administration of Barack Obama have called for a review of airport security procedures following the shooting, but the TSA union has already come up with a proposal that would create a new class of TSA agent with all of the powers of a regular law enforcement officer.
The union claims that adding the new, more powerful agents to the TSA?s workforce ? which is already comprised of 45,000 employees ? would serve to protect what union officials describe as a workforce that has been unfairly demonized by ?the right-wing media and certain members of Congress.?
The liberal Southern Poverty Law Center has already jumped at the opportunity to link the 23-year-old LAX shooter, Paul Ciancia, to the broader conservative movement because the deranged individual was carrying ?a one-page ?manifesto? that included references to the ?New World Order,? the Federal Reserve and ?fiat currency???
SPLC?s Mark Potok noted on the organization?s website:
Ciancia?s language and references seemed to put him squarely in the conspiracy-minded world of the antigovernment ?Patriot? movement. The New World Order refers to a longstanding conspiracy theory that today, in its most popular iteration, claims that global elites are plotting to form a socialistic ?one-world government? that would crush American freedoms. Often, the root of the alleged conspiracy is traced to the 1913 creation of the Federal Reserve and the adoption of fiat currency ? paper money that is not backed by gold, as it was once was in the U.S.
So-called Patriots also increasingly see the DHS, which produces intelligence assessments of extremists that are distributed to other law enforcement agencies, as an enemy and even a collaborator in the New World Order conspiracy.​And from now on, it seems the TSA union will use Ciancia?s beliefs to attempt to classify any traveler who feels he has been mistreated by the TSA and objects as an imminent threat.
?Our officers are verbally assaulted every day; they?re physically assaulted far too often, and they need better protection at those checkpoints,? David Borer, the general counsel for the American Federation of Government Employees, said during an interview with _Federal News Radio._
?That?s why we?re advocating for a new class of officer who is trained as a law enforcement officer, has a weapon, has arrest authority and so forth to protect those checkpoints.?
Representatives of the union also claim that the addition of TSA agents with broader power would lead to an overall increase in airport security and better equip the agency to deal with incidents like the Friday shooting.
?We feel a larger and more consistent armed presence in screening areas would be a positive step in improving security for both [security officers] and the flying public,? said J. David Cox, president of the American Federation of Government Employees, according to _POLITICO_. ?The development of a new class of TSA officers with law enforcement status would be a logical approach to accomplishing this goal.?
The TSA already has armed Federal air marshals and a class of ?armed security officers? that it either employs directly or contracts. The agency says that these employees must meet ?qualifications established by TSA, in coordination with the Federal Air Marshal Service.?
Arming a greater number of TSA officers will likely be a tough sell, however, as recent years have seen increasing calls from the public for Congress to quell the agency?s power and TSA agents have been at the center of a number of embarrassing incidents.
A Government Accountability Office report in August stated that misconduct among TSA agents has increased by about 26 percent in the past three years, though Borer claims that the agency?s bad apples represent only 1 percent of the TSA workforce. Some of the latest reports of TSA abuses and incompetence include the story of a 9-year-old boy who snuck past a checkpoint and boarded a flight without a ticket, agents detaining a 3-year-old girl bound to a wheelchair, and an undercover inspector sneaking an explosive device past a checkpoint. There have also been countless reports of TSA agents using their authority to grope passengers for perverse ends and a report last month of an air marshal ? employed by the TSA ? taking cellphone pictures up female passengers? skirts.
Even Representative John Mica (R-Fla.), who is largely credited with creating the TSA, has become a critic of the agency in recent years. In 2011, the Congressman lamented that what ?was meant to be a very lean, adaptive security agency that would set standards? had grown into a monster and an insult to the freedom of the American flying public.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 7, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> You do what you think you need to do.  I will stand for our rights and against a tyrannical government.



I never said i would not stand up for my rights, but i also wont risk my business and my family over something. You better believe i would be at every march, rally, conference and ect. but if the fed gov't Put into law any weapon not turned in will be subject to penalty by the IRS there is not much i can do about that. You don't pay, ok they garnish wages. I have seen this shit with money owed by people in the military. The government will all ways get what they want. The problem is people voting these socialist presidents we allow the government to become even stronger. its logical what they can now do once they make medical also obsolete and everyone is on gov't healthcare. You dont comply with government regulation you not long get healthcare, you no longer get healthcare you pay the penalty. 

What are you going to do shoot the people if they ask for your guns, or hold a stand? I highly doubt that. I am probably one of the most pro guns guys here, but common sense tells me that if shit does happen we may have to give up rights and take the long road to fight to get them back. I hold my constitution HIGH, but the one that I value more then it is my wife and family.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> I never said i would not stand up for my rights, but i also wont risk my business and my family over something. You better believe i would be at every march, rally, conference and ect. but if the fed gov't Put into law any weapon not turned in will be subject to penalty by the IRS there is not much i can do about that. You don't pay, ok they garnish wages. I have seen this shit with money owed by people in the military. The government will all ways get what they want. The problem is people voting these socialist presidents we allow the government to become even stronger. its logical what they can now do once they make medical also obsolete and everyone is on gov't healthcare. You dont comply with government regulation you not long get healthcare, you no longer get healthcare you pay the penalty.
> 
> What are you going to do shoot the people if they ask for your guns, or hold a stand? I highly doubt that. I am probably one of the most pro guns guys here, but common sense tells me that if shit does happen we may have to give up rights and take the long road to fight to get them back. I hold my constitution HIGH, but the one that I value more then it is my wife and family.



If you will not make a stand when your rights are taken away, at which point do you intend to take a stand?  It isn't a matter or pro-gun, it's a matter of pro-rights.  And, yes, I will shoot the first asshole in the face when they come for my guns.  You say you value your family yet are willing to acquiesce their rights over money.  

Like I've said many times before:  Money trumps all.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 7, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> If you will not make a stand when your rights are taken away, at which point do you intend to take a stand?  It isn't a matter or pro-gun, it's a matter of pro-rights.  And, yes, I will shoot the first asshole in the face when they come for my guns.  You say you value your family yet are willing to acquiesce their rights over money.
> 
> Like I've said many times before:  Money trumps all.



ok you shoot some one in cold blood your in prison, how is that protecting your family? As much as i would love to talk and sound bad ass about shooting the guy the fact is i would never. I have shot people in war and I have seen people die. If I never have to experience that again in my life i will be happy. The IRS all ready has a contingency plan they they have trained employees on. The first step is to force a federal registration. 
Forcing yearly registration cost, One a persona registration to own a handgun 300$ a year, next would be a rifle $300 ($ amounts are just values not actual costs but they were close from what i remember seeing) Yearly fees for each gun you own 225$. There was TONS more registration fees so you can see for someone owning a good gun collection it could get close to 5-10k a year. This goal is to try to remove the mind set of guns its the first stage in what they have planned.

The second would be an overall ban, turn in guns, if you fail to then the IRS can start taking away wages and remove some benefits. Now here is the kicker what they want to do. Not paying taxes is a federal offence. Having a felony will not allow you own a fire arm completely. So you may not land in jail, but they can charge you will tax evasion send you a paper in the mail stating to appear at court and now your charged and sent home. 

So enlighten me where this is taking care of your family? Money does not trump all, but if it comes down to my ability to run my company, feed my family then yes i will hand my weapons over and fight it in a diplomatic way. You shoot some one in the face that only gives them more fire to ban guns. The democratic party will have a fiesta with those new broadcastings. I dont like it as much as anything else, but it is just a fact that I value my freedom more then this country. If this country wants to strip away my rights, i am sorry, but I will not be an idiot and go shoot someone and land a life sentence in prison. I will sale my company and find a place that supports my beliefs and if you call that gutless or not patriotic then you need to rethink a few things, because i have spilled blood for this country and I have buried best friends for this country. I have had to engage children at war because they are shooting at me. So if this country wants to shit on me and my rights, the yuppies and Obama lovers can have it. I will be happy to move to Switzerland.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2013)

Man Shoots "Noisy" Neighbors: Police | NBC 10 Philadelphia

Man Shoots "Noisy" Neighbors: Police

A western Pennsylvania man shot his upstairs neighbors to death before killing himself at an apartment complex, and he was apparently provoked by an ongoing dispute over noise, state police said.

The gunman, Philip Cancilla, 51, was found dead about 2:30 p.m. Wednesday in his unit in a sprawling nine-building apartment complex in Hempfield Township, about 30 miles east of Pittsburgh.

On Thursday, state police held a news conference at their barracks in nearby Greensburg to detail the carnage and identify Cancilla's victims.

 The gunman ambushed Christina White, 23, and Timothy Reffner, 30, about 7 a.m. Wednesday as they carried laundry out of the apartment they shared, intending to wash it at a relative's home, police said. Cancilla chased the couple and shot both in a nearby parking lot, Trooper Stephen Limani said.

 Autopsies determined White was shot five times and Reffner six times, all in the head and back. Cancilla used two handguns, .22- and .45-caliber, both registered to him, Limani said.

 Police locked down the complex for about seven hours, searching for the gunman. Those restrictions were lifted after Cancilla was found dead.

 Inside his apartment was short note that read, "Can only be provoked so long before exploding," Limani said.

 Police believe that referred to an ongoing feud between Cancilla and the couple, who had complained to the apartment's management about one another. Cancilla, in particular, had complained about noise and music coming from the couple's apartment above his.

 "It's a shame that two young, productive citizens tragically lost their lives over something like this," Westmoreland County Coroner Ken Bacha said.

 White had worked since August as a guard at the county prison. Reffner's family told authorities he was an Army veteran who recently returned from an 18-month tour of duty in Iraq, Bacha said.

 Cancilla's background wasn't immediately known. Police said he had no serious criminal history, and court documents show only that he pleaded guilty to running a red light last month and paid a small fine.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> ok you shoot some one in cold blood your in prison, how is that protecting your family? As much as i would love to talk and sound bad ass about shooting the guy the fact is i would never. I have shot people in war and I have seen people die. If I never have to experience that again in my life i will be happy. The IRS all ready has a contingency plan they they have trained employees on. The first step is to force a federal registration.
> Forcing yearly registration cost, One a persona registration to own a handgun 300$ a year, next would be a rifle $300 ($ amounts are just values not actual costs but they were close from what i remember seeing) Yearly fees for each gun you own 225$. There was TONS more registration fees so you can see for someone owning a good gun collection it could get close to 5-10k a year. This goal is to try to remove the mind set of guns its the first stage in what they have planned.
> 
> The second would be an overall ban, turn in guns, if you fail to then the IRS can start taking away wages and remove some benefits. Now here is the kicker what they want to do. Not paying taxes is a federal offence. Having a felony will not allow you own a fire arm completely. So you may not land in jail, but they can charge you will tax evasion send you a paper in the mail stating to appear at court and now your charged and sent home.
> ...



You make the decision to sacrifice for this country but when it comes down to money you will sacrifice your principles, freedoms, and everything you stood for while in the military?  How do you plan to protest when the wheels are in motion to make it illegal to protest?  You are willing to throw away everything you stand/stood for all for your love of money?  If I have to make that sacrifice to make sure my children can live in a free country then I am willing to do so.  Save yourself the trouble, pack up your family, and move to Switzerland.  Just so you know, it will cost you a good some of money to give up your US citizenship.  Turning in your passport is being taxed now, too.  

You can't even leave this country without it costing you.  What's your course of action now?  When you want to travel from state to state are you going to show your papers or are you going to tell officer friendly to kindly go fuck himself?  The border patrol is no longer just working the border in case you haven't heard.  Check points dozens of miles from the border?  

You might want to check this link before leaving.  XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site


----------



## jagbender (Nov 12, 2013)

[h=2]4 CNN Liberals Walk into a Bar? and Defend Gun Rights?[/h]Anthony Bourdain: There are a lot of nice people in this country... and a lot of them own AR-15s.







by
*PAULA BOLYARD*
Bio





November 11, 2013 - 10:30 am





in[COLOR=#333333 !important]Share​[COLOR=#04558B !important]*1*[/COLOR]​












​
[/COLOR]
_

_​One of the more interesting shows on television is _Anthony Bourdain Parts Unknown_ on CNN. Sunday was the season finale, where host Bourdain traveled to Detroit to explore the food and culture. After the episode ? ?The Last Bite? ? Bourdain gathered with friends in a Las Vegas bar to discuss the season, which included a segment filmed in New Mexico that featured ?gun culture.? CNN host Don Lemon joined Bourdain, along with Roy Choi (author of_ L.A. Son)_ and actor Wendell Pierce.



Bourdain, an avowed ?New York lefty,? admitted that he likes guns and expressed his respect for American gun owners:
These people in the segment, as many people in red state America ? in gun country America ?  these are nice people. They like guns. As a matter of fact, I?ve gotta admit, I like guns. I like holding guns. I like shooting guns.​He explained more in a blog post about the New Mexico episode:
In New York, where I live, the appearance of a gun?anywhere?is a cause for immediate and extreme alarm. Yet, in much of America, I have come to find, it?s perfectly normal. I?ve walked many times into bars in Missouri, Nevada, Texas, where absolutely everyone is packing.  I?ve sat down many times to dinner in perfectly nice family homes where?at end of dinner?Mom swings open the gun locker and invites us all to step into the back yard and pot some beer cans. That may not be Piers Morgan?s idea of normal. It may not be yours. But that?s a facet of American life that?s unlikely to change.​Bourdain described author Roy Choi as a peace-loving leftist, recalling that his family had defended Koreatown during the ?92 riots with semi-automatic guns and shotguns with no support from the city government or the police. He asked Choi if Americans should be able to get AR-15s easily.
Choi said, ?I?m from Los Angeles, so the numbers and the semi-automatics are, for us, it?s more about protection, whether it?s the Korean community or down in the inner cities. It?s really about ?  the guns are a part of the culture in Los Angeles, whether or not we want to agree with it or not and they ? in the Korean community a lot of times they existed in stores. They existed as protection.? Choi said we should be talking about jobs and human rights instead of guns.
Lemon admitted that he had once owned an AR-15. ?Listen, similar to you, I did own an AR-15. After covering [the Aurora shooting] I bought an AR-15 in Colorado because I wanted to go through the process of seeing how quickly ? took me 20-30 minutes to get an AR-15 and I wasn?t even a resident of Colorado.? Lemon has since sold the gun but said he has ?evolved? on his gun stance over the last year. ?I don?t want to be a sitting duck. If other people have guns and they?re not going away, I?m wondering, should I be armed myself if everyone on the block is armed and I?m not??
Bourdain said we shouldn?t compare the United States to Europe or Great Britain and said doing so didn?t help the discourse. ?It doesn?t help. We?re not them.?
Lemon agreed, adding that comparing all gun owners to those who shoot up shopping malls isn?t helpful, either. ?Those people who you were out shooting with ? those were law-abiding citizens who were trained for guns and respect them. They?re not the people going into malls and shooting people. So there are two different ways to look at this. Yes, it?s mental health. But for the most part the people who have guns and who carry AR-15s, most of them are not shooting up people.?


​Wendell Pierce blamed the gun lobby for inciting fear and increasing gun sales.
Bourdain said, ?There are people on the left as well. People tend to get shrieky when something awful happens.?
Pierce (not to be confused with CNN gun-grabber Piers Morgan) told the group that he had been tempted to buy a gun. ?Listen, I don?t own a gun but the discourse got so crazy in California at one point after one of the last shootings that I wanted to go out and buy a gun. They had me believing that they?re going to take away guns so much that I?m going to have to go out and get one ? I probably should go out and get one before??
Lemon added that illegal gun owners on the street ?aren?t going to go for background checks. They?re not going to do ? they?re going to get guns illegally and they?re just going to buy them.?
Bourdain said we need to find common ground and suggested we could agree on limiting straw buyers. ?If we just stop talking about every gun owner like they?re an extremist, a lunatic, necessarily right wing. ? I don?t think we?re doing ourselves or anybody any good.?
He asked his guests if they would own a gun if they lived in Montana.
Lemon said, ?Absolutely.?
Choi, who had already said he has been a lifelong gun owner, said, ?Yeah, I probably would and go through a background check, though.?
Even Pierce admitted, ?I would definitely own a gun if I lived in Montana.?
Lemon added, ?I don?t know if I would own a gun living in the city, but yeah, absolutely if I lived in Montana. Why not??
(Might I suggest that Lemon look up the crime statistics in ?the city? and Montana?)


​There are probably a lot of things Anthony Bourdain and I disagree about, but I appreciate his refreshingly frank appeal to his left-wing friends to try to understand gun culture:
I may be a New York lefty?with all the experiences, prejudices and attitudes that one would expect to come along with that, but I do NOT believe that we will reduce gun violence?or reach any kind of consensus?by shrieking at each other. Gun owners?the vast majority of them I have met?are NOT idiots. They are NOT psychos. They are not even necessarily Republican (New Mexico, by the way, is a Blue state). They are not hicks, right wing ?nuts? or necessarily violent by nature. And if ?we? have any hope of ever changing anything in this country in the cause of reason?and the safety of our children?we should stop talking about a significant part of our population as if they were lesser, stupider or crazier than we are.​As someone who recently ?evolved? on guns myself, I understand the fear many people have of firearms and the culture that goes along with it. But as Bourdain says, it?s not going away and we need to find a way to talk about this without demonizing each other:
Gun culture goes DEEP in this country. Deep?.When people start equating guns?ALL guns?as evil?as something to be eradicated, a whole helluva lot of people are going to get defensive. The conversation so far has illuminated, instead of any substantial issues, mostly the huge cultural divide between those like me who live in coastal cities with restrictive gun laws?and that vast swath of America who live very differently. We don?t understand how they live. And they don?t understand how we could POSSIBLY live the way we live. A little respect for that difference might be a good thing. The contempt, mockery and total lack of understanding for all those people ?out there? by deep thinkers and pundits who?ve never sat down for a cold beer in a bar full of camo-wearing duck hunters is both despicable and counterproductive?There are a lot of nice people in this country. A whole helluva lot of them, like it or not, own AR 15s. If we can?t have at least, a conversation with them, sit down, break bread? about where we are going and how we are going to get there, there is no hope at all.​Well said, Mr. Bourdain. A lot more breaking bread, a few more giant pierogies, and a lot less demonizing (on both sides) would do us all well as a nation.
By the way, could someone please let Piers Morgan know that he may be the last anti-gun crusader at CNN now?
And also, warn Anthony Bourdain that he might want to see a doctor. There are some very obvious signs that he may be in the process of evolving into a libertarian.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 19, 2013)

[h=1]GUN CONTROL SUPPORTER CAUGHT ON VIDEO THREATENING TO ?KILL? COLORADO RECALL ACTIVISTS?WITH A GUN[/h]_Nov. 15, 2013 4:45pm_ _Jason Howerton_


[*=left]*193*
[*=left]*583*
[*=left]*6*
[*=left]*1*
[*=left]
[*=left]
[*=left]120


[h=3]Related:[/h]


[*=left]Gun Control,
[*=left]Video

A man believed to be a supporter of Colorado state Sen. Evie Hudak (D), a strong advocate for gun control, was caught on video threatening to ?kill? a group of recall activists who were gathering signatures to recall the Democratic lawmaker.
The recall activists uploaded the short video of the incident on YouTube on Thursday. The exchange reportedly took place outside the public library in Arvada, Colo. As Capitol City Project?s Stephen Gutowski points out, the YouTube account ?appears to be connected to an organization named Recall Hudak Too.?
?I?m gonna go home and get a gun and come back and kill you mother f***ers,? the man, riding a bike, can be heard telling the recall activists. ?Would you like that??
?Have a blessed day, sir,? one of the activists replies.
It is unclear what occurred leading up to the man?s death threat as the video is only 9 seconds long. It is certainly possible that the man was provoked, but further context wasn?t immediately available.
Watch the video below (*Warning*: Strong language):

After successfully recalling two anti-gun state senators earlier this year, recall activists are hoping that they can use the momentum to get rid of Hudak as well. State Senate President John Morse and Sen. Angela Giron were both removed from office by voters over their support for gun control.
?


----------



## jagbender (Nov 19, 2013)

Death Threat from Hudak Supporter 2013 11 13 - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Mar 21, 2014)

[h=1]HAWAII'S GUN RESTRICTIONS DEEMED UNCONSTITUTIONAL[/h]




 1
 0
 1
 0
 


*Email Article*Print articleSend a Tip


_by WARNER TODD HUSTON_ _21 Mar 2014, 12:45 PM PDT_ _2_POST A COMMENT





[h=2]On the heels of two Ninth Circuit Court decisions striking down restrictions on concealed carry permits in California, the same court just put Hawaii on notice that some of its gun restrictions need to be changed as well.[/h]Early in February, the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals held that San Diego County's rule requiring residents to show "good cause" before being allowed to obtain a concealed carry permit violates the Second Amendment.
"The court ruled that the right to keep and bear arms is, in and of itself, a sufficient cause for bearing arms for self-defense. Moreover, it is a sufficient cause both inside and outside of one's domicile," Breitbart reported on February 13.
Forcing citizens to prove to the government why they should be allowed to gain a carry permit is a process called "may issue." With a may issue rule, government puts the onus on citizens to prove that they should be allowed to observe their Second Amendment rights. The Ninth Circuit essentially informed the California county that it must institute a "shall issue" rule, one that assumes the citizen is eligible for a permit unless government can prove otherwise.
This same rule has now been struck down for Hawaii and by the same Circuit Court.
With the case _Baker v. Kealoha_ (9th Cir. Mar. 20, 2014), the Ninth Circuit ruled that Hawaii's restrictions were just like San Diego County's and the rules would have to be reworked to conform to earlier court decisions.
Law professor Eugene Volokh notes that gun rights advocates cannot start celebrating just yet because various cases are still making their way through the courts and these decisions could be overturned. But he also says that the law has been moving in the direction of expanding Second Amendment rights, not restricting them, so the "writing is on the wall" for gun control fanatics.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 21, 2014)

[h=1]FLORIDA HOUSE ADDS WARNING SHOT ALLOWANCE TO 'STAND YOUR GROUND'[/h]




 67
 0
 810
 0
 


*Email Article*Print articleSend a Tip


_by AWR HAWKINS_ _20 Mar 2014_ _275_POST A COMMENT





[h=2]On March 20th the Florida House passed warning shot legislation 93-24.[/h]This would allow citizens under attack to fire a warning shot instead of retreating and instead of shooting the attacker immediately.
According to Bradenton.com, bill sponsor Neil Combee (R-Auburndale) said he pushed this bill for the sake of Marissa Alexander.
According to _US News & World Report_, Alexander was arrested in August 2010 after firing a warning shot while being attacked by her estranged husband. She was tried and convicted, served 21 months of a 20-year sentence, was freed, and will face retrial on July 28th.
Combee's bill had broad Republican support, with some support from Democrats as well, although state representative Perry Thurston (D-Fort Lauderdale) sought to amend the bill and use it to "make major changes to 'stand your ground.'"
The Florida Senate "tentatively" passed a bill similar to Cumbee's on March 20th. It will come up for a floor vote in the senate on March 26th.
_Follow AWR Hawkins on Twitter @AWRHawkins. Reach him directly at awrhawkins@breitbart.com._


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 21, 2014)

How about a warning shot right in the face?  Get the warning shot off and the stopper all in one.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> How about a warning shot right in the face?  Get the warning shot off and the stopper all in one.



Yeah, I think that warning shot "law" is a very, VERY bad idea.  A gun is deadly force.  Deadly force should be used when you fear your life is in danger.  If you fear your life is in danger you shoot for center mass.  Warning shots are absolute 100% bullshit.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 24, 2014)

I can see it now:  "Why didn't you just fire a warning shot?"
"I did.  He just jumped in front of it."


----------

